# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Suprug(a) terenac/pomorac/čest izbivatelj iz kuće

## makita

Uf, otkad želim otvorit ovaj topic i napisat tonu toga, a dijete mi se taman probudilo. Ma nek bude s njim MM! Ne može, pogađate, on je na terenu  :Grin:  

Pišem opet poslije

----------


## LeeLoo

:Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ivana1976

Draga Makita ako te to tješi i moj je stalno po terenu ,ali takav je posao.

----------


## mis-pis

makita, nije lako.  :Sad:  Moj muz je cesto na putu, ponekad i po 15 dana. Kad bih sjela da izracunam koliko je dana u ovoj godini bio kod kuce  :Mad:  . Ali, kao sto rece Ivana, takav je posao. Meni je najvise nedostajao kad bi mali u neka doba dobio temperaturu, pa trebam jos i u hitnu (a to se, neces vjerovati, desavalo kadgod bi on otisao na put). Onda nocna budjenja, nosanje malca, ujutro nisi nizasta, a dan pred tobom... Sad je lakse, mali nije vise tako mali, pa se prezivi. Glavu gore, znam da ti nekad pukne film, stisni zube  :Grin:   i naprijed!  :Love:

----------


## M&T

tu sam  :Grin:  

i upravo sam u depri....radi svega  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## LeeLoo

...moj je znao biti godišnje i po 6 mj vani....-tako je bilo jedno 5,6 godina-ali eto u svibnju ove godine promijenio posao-dobio posao u HR i sad je stalno doma,osim eventualno kakvih seminara od 10ak dana...  :Love:

----------


## mina

I ja uglavnom sama i luda već od svega

----------


## suzyem

> I ja uglavnom sama i luda već od svega


Kako vam djeca reagiraju na očeve kad se vrate nakon dugog izbivanja?

----------


## ronin

makita  ovaj sam topic mirne duše mogla otvoriti ja   :Smile:  

Već sam,mislim,negdje pisala o tome,no ja i MM ustvari živimo odvojeno-ja u Jaski,on u Šibeniku

Tako je otkako se rodio Roko,znači bit će tri godine
Dok smo živjeli ovdje ja sam radila u školi a on kao komercijalist u Gavriloviću,kao podstanari,doslovce jedva sklapajući kraj s krajem
Stvarno je bilo situacija kad smo jeli paštetu jer smo umjesto hrane kupili Josipu pelene.  :Sad:  

Uglavnom,shvatili smo da na taj način nikada nećemo kupiti i stvoriti nešto svoje,jedva preživljavajući,i odlučili smo se na razdvojen život.
MM je otvorio svoju firmu dolje,pomoću nekih poznanstava  u svom rodnom kraju i priroda posla je nažalost takva da on mora dolje živjeti.
Ja s druge strane imam stalan posao,s djecom sam u  stanu moje bake koja je u međuvremenu umrla i sve mi je to teško ostaviti dok se eventualno ne skućimo dolje i tamo ne pronađem posao.

A kako mi je?A ne znam ni sama ,već sam se navikla na samoću.Ona nije nužno loša,samo je sa dvoje male djece jako teško.  :Sad:  

MM u principu dolazi svaka dva tri tjedna no znalo se desiti da ga nije bilo kući i po mjesec dana.Znači,nema podjele poslova i rasterećenja u bilo kojem smislu....razvažam djecu u vrtić,iz vrtića,doktoru,jurim na posao,posao nosim kući,koju netko treba i očistiti.Vodim ih u park,u šetnju,po dućanima se bakćem s njima,lovim ih po frizeraju...
tankam gorivo,nosim boce plina,popravljam po kući ono što znam(a i tu se bome usavršiš,blaženi internet...evo baš sam mijenjala gumice na sudoperu  :Grin:  )

po noći,kad su bolesni,tu sam samo ja,koliko god umorna bila.

Imam li vremena za sebe?Ne.Nimalo.Odlazak frizeru planiram kao posebnu operaciju,da o drugim stvarima ne govorim....

Ali ,uopće nisam nesretna.Prihvatila sam stanje stvari takvo kakvo je,kao nešto privremeno,ulog u budućnost ajmo reći i naprosto sam se navikla.
Još je važno reći,ne može svaki brak izdržati odvojenost.Mi se prije svega jako jako volimo ,vjerujemo jedno drugome,i ja i MM znamo da svaki trenutak koji provodimo odvojeno provodimo tako radi naše djece,da im nešto stvorimo da nam svima skupa bude lakše.
Ali opet,vidjela sam x brakova koji su pali na testu odvojenosti...i to sebi ne želim.

Kako sada stvari stoje,selim se na jug,vjerojatno sljedeće godine.Najkasnije dok Josip ne krene u školu,jer ga ne želim tada seliti.Još moram dolje pronaći posao(našli smo zemljište na Murteru pa pikiram na tamošnju školu) no to je teško kad nisi tamo.

I eto,malo sam oduljila...tako je kako je,teško,no nadam se zato bojoj budućnosti...  :Smile:

----------


## aleta

Ronin   :Heart:

----------


## sbuczkow

Od prijatelice muz je pomorac. Nema ga najcesce 4 mjeseca a tu je uglavnom manje od 3 mjeseca. Ona se drzi jako dobro i stvarno je cijela pozitivna i vesela (inace je takva) i jako se dobro snalazi, osim sto ponekad ima neke znakove samohranih majki.   :Smile:  Vec se navikla. Najteze joj je bilo kad je muz otisao 20 dana nakon poroda. Mala ga se bojala kad se vratio kad je imala 6 mjeseci, a nakon toga joj je mama stalno pokazivala sliku i more i govorila tata i nakon toga ga stalno s radoscu iscekuje da dodje. Sad ima 1,8 god. 

Ronin, moji roditelji su morali vecinu vremena zivjeti odvojeno kad sam bila mala jer moja baka nije podnosila mog oca, a od podstanarskih stanova tada su se iznajmljivale samo vlazne, podrumske rupe pa moji nisu htjeli da tamo zivim. Tako da je moj otac zivio sam a ja s mamom i njenim roditeljima od kojih je dida bio super a baba skroz luda. Priznajem, da bih ja radije da sam ipak zivjela u tom podstanarskom jer mi je ovo bilo jako traumaticno. Drzim vam fige da sto prije budete skupa.   :Kiss:

----------


## camel

ronin   :Naklon:

----------


## maria71

ronin  :Love:

----------


## bebelina

Mm pomorac! Jos da bi bilo lipse zivim u gradu di nikog svog nemam.  Potpuno sama s dvoje djece pa nije ni cudo da sam posla na kvasinu.  :Teletubbies:

----------


## ronin

> Priznajem, da bih ja radije da sam ipak zivjela u tom podstanarskom jer mi je ovo bilo jako traumaticno.


Ova mi rečenica daje misliti ,draga.
i čim ćemo moći nastojati ćemo biti skupa,jer...mojoj  djeci nije bitno jel   stan podstanarski ili nije...bitno je da su mama i tata tu.

Neki dan sam bila tužna....imamo na zidu u kuhinji fotografiju nas četvero.
I dođe moj Roko i zagleda se u tu sliku....i gleda i gleda...baš dugo...a ja si mislim što si on sad u svojoj dječjoj glavici misli?A točno sam mogla osjetiti kako mu tata fali.  :Sad:

----------


## mamasch

*Ronin*, svaka čast i tebi i suprugu na poštivanju jedno drugoga, iskrenosti i neizmjernoj ljubavi između vas četvero. 
Uspjet ćete.

 :Heart:

----------


## mina

> A kako mi je?A ne znam ni sama ,već sam se navikla na samoću.Ona nije nužno loša,samo je sa dvoje male djece jako teško.


Potpisujem.
Nekad je OK, pomiriš se s takvim načinom života a nekad mi je svega dosta, kad sam iscrpljena i na rubu

Cure ga OK prihvaćaju. Najdulje ga nije bilo cca7 mj u komadu, samo na slikama i na netu smo ga vidli, ali su ga sasvim dobro prihvatile kad se vratio, još na aerodromu se zalijepile za njega i nisu mu prvih dana dale ni na wc, stajale bi pred vratima i čekale ga

Evo krajem tjedna opet ide ali na par dana

Nekad pludim jer je teško s curama, ne mogu ih uspavat i otići na kavu s frendicama, ne mogu ih ostaviti tati i otići na fitness... Uglavnom mi fali taj dio da ja nemam slobodno vrijeme samo za sebe nego svuda vućem djecu

Olakotna stvar je da su njegovi blizu pa uskoče

----------


## Taša

ronin  :Naklon:  
srećom,bit će bolje!

----------


## Anita-AZ

Uuu... ja se ženama poput *ronin* divim!  :Naklon:  Ja teško uspjevam razmišljati da moram nešto istrpiti danas (i puno takvih danas) radi "jednog dana" kad će nam biti bolje. Nekako uvijek vjerujem da postoje alternative, tj. morale bi se pronaći jer brak sa mnom na daljinu ne bi funkcionirao. Osjećam strašno razdvajanje kad mi je muž dugo na putu i bez obzira na lovu (dnevnice koje ja zovem "patnice" i idu direktno na moj račun, u financijskom i emotivnom smislu... ) ne vrijedi, jednostavno ne vrijedi. Za mene. Zato smo odlučili da će puteve maximalno smanjiti i skratiti i to mi je sad ok, podnošljivo.

Evo, MM baš sutra ide na put i istrpit ću tih par dana, no prošli put kad je otišao na 3 tjedna bilo mi je užasno teško, a od nedostatka sexa sam izludjela do nenormalnih razina. Kad je došao, kao da se sva silina emocija (i pozitivnih i negativnih) slila odjednom... i to je bilo i genijalno i grozno.... 
Iako su me pokušali odgojiti kao ženu koja bi kao nekad nešto trebala i istrpiti.... nisu uspjeli, stoga.. ja bi bila prva koja na tom testu ne bi prošla.

----------


## sandra123

ronin PRIMITE DUH TRAVE I KAD VAS ZGAZE ISPRAVITE SE!!  :Kiss:

----------


## sbuczkow

> sbuczkow prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Priznajem, da bih ja radije da sam ipak zivjela u tom podstanarskom jer mi je ovo bilo jako traumaticno.  
> 
> 
> Ova mi rečenica daje misliti ,draga.
> i čim ćemo moći nastojati ćemo biti skupa,jer...mojoj  djeci nije bitno jel   stan podstanarski ili nije...bitno je da su mama i tata tu.


  :Yes:   Ajde drzite se.   :Love:  
 Inace i mi smo podstanari i zasada nam je financijski OK jer ljeti MM zaradi nesto vise novca s klapom. Ali zimi, kad zbrojimo troskove, rashodi nam ispadaju veci nego prihodi. Bas me zanima kako ce to sad izgledati kad je beba tu. Mi smo isto znali zadjnih deset dana ne imati nista u fridzu, ali bez djece je to podnosljivo. S bebom malo teze. Iako, njusim da bi se meni moglo nesto s poslom pokrenuti, pa...

----------


## sbuczkow

> Evo, MM baš sutra ide na put i istrpit ću tih par dana, no prošli put kad je otišao na 3 tjedna bilo mi je užasno teško, a od nedostatka sexa sam izludjela do nenormalnih razina.


  :Laughing:  Mi se toliko dugo nismo seksali da smo se nekidan probudili usred noci tako napaljeni, posevili se u polu snu, polusvjesni i opet zaspali.  8)

----------


## Anita-AZ

Poznato mi je!  8) 

*A komentari susjeda?* Uuu... kako susjedi znaju biti dobri prijatelji, to je prestrašno. Bila je jedna mlađa ženia koja se nešto zalomila na mene i uporno me pili da kako sam ja sigurna da mi je muž vjeran kad je tako dugo na putu i zar mi nije sumnjivo da baš stalno putuje u Genevu. Naravno, da uopće nisam na taj način razmišljala nikad, ali već mi je dosadila i htjela sam je se nekako rješiti... tako je došlo do jedne nezgodne situacije kad me iz daljine pitala: _"Anita, gdje ti muž? Kaj je opet na putu? A gdje?"..._ a ja njoj doviknem: _"U Genevi je, kod druge žene."_ Nažalost, to je čulo previše ljudi i proširila sam nehotice krivi trač o svojem mužu, ali sad su bar zadovoljniji i više me ništa ne pitaju.   :Grin:

----------


## iki

Anita   :Laughing:  , super , super odgovor!

Ronin   :Heart:  , ja glasam za zajedništvo, što prije.

----------


## mikka

evo i mene u klubu.
uh, ja nemam problema sa susjedima, mozda zato sto md-a nitko ne zna i nitko ga nikad nije vidio :/ 
md zivi u beogradu, i to ni vise ni manje nego sa svojima (  :Rolling Eyes:  ). stvarno je vezan poslom ne samo za grad, nego i za njihovu drzavu, i ima jaako rijetko vremena da dolazi kod nas, a kad vec dode, dode na svega par dana (uglavnom 2). jedini nacin da se vidimo na duze je taj da ja idem s malim tamo, ali-tamo su njegovi! (o odnosima sa svekijima ne trebam pisati, jelda?) tako da meni i to tamo ubrzo prisjedne (maksimum mi je bio jednom.. mislim da sam izdrzala puna 2 tjedna, ee!)
masu puta sam razmisljala sta cu s tim nasim odnosom i nikako da izadem na zelenu granu.
nije lako, ali nekad (u zadnje vrijeme sve cesce :/ ) mi prode kroz glavu da nam je bas dobro ovako samima. hm..

----------


## bobaibeba

Joj,ja se isto divim vama ženama koje uspijevate tako same s klincima,a vaših muževa tako dugo nema s vama.
Mislim,ja sam isto kao Anita,ne znam stvarno kako bih mogla podnijeti toliko razdvojenosti.
Mi smo najduže bili razdvojeni prošlo ljeto kad sam ja otišla na more sa malim tjedan dana prije nego je mm dobio godišnji,pa smo oboje bili u komi,a još više on jer Grgu nije vido tjedan dana.
I falimo si u svim aspektima života,od razgovora što se dogodilo taj dan,kako smo,do sexa ili jednostavno zagrljaja.A tek od kada je i Grga tu...
Zato vam stvarno što prije želim da budete svi zajedno ma kako bilo teško!!!

----------


## krumpiric

Ja bi potpisala Anitu-AZ....uf,i mene su odgajali da budem snažna i neovisna,al heb.. ga,ja umrem bez mm-a
za 5 dana.

----------


## mama courage

a sto ako je zena ta koje nema u kuci ?   :Grin:  

ronin   :Heart:  a i makiti.   :Love:  




> PRIMITE DUH TRAVE


  :Rolling Eyes:  nije valjda ???   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  sad kad sorciere uleti s forumskim paragrafima   :Razz:

----------


## ivonna

i ja sam tu..odkadsmo se ozenili MM nijedne godine nije bio vise od 6 mjeseci doma...a nije pomorac  :/ 
kako mi je - naopako. a ipak nekako izdrzavam jer nigdje blizu sebe nemam nikog svog i cesto mi kucerina prisjedne jer i u njoj i oko nje ima tolko posla...ma bljuaaah 
al,i eto nadamo se da to nece jos dugo trajat   :Wink:

----------


## makita

> Kako vam djeca reagiraju na očeve kad se vrate nakon dugog izbivanja?


To mi i je najluđe...osijećam da smo i nas dvoje nabijeni emocijama, a još k tome dodajte i one obične redovne stvari koje se skupa obavljaju...ko da te stišće sat, nema se vremena koje je za neke stvari ipak potrebno....kako ćeš pričat o Bogu i svitu, kad ni kavu skupa ne stigneš popit, nema "sveca ni petka", kad se desi prazan dan-kad smo svi kući, on je tako umoraaaan...što psihički, što fizički...mislim da mi je posebno teško što i njemu ovaj njegov posao sve više smeta-a tko se usudi mijenjat...na koncu, neke egzistencijalno prihvatljive prilike nema.

A ovo za dijete, tako mi je teško kad me MM pita: Zašto nam dijete tako viče npr.kad je pospan? A Damir ne može se prepustit snu pa je budan do krajnjih granica i onda   :Crying or Very sad:   pred san il za bezveze-zašto nema jednog soka ...A MM je umoran i tolerancija na fino  kreštavi dječji plačni glas u 10ipo navečer je smanjena...aj jaj jaj...
I isto mi je posebno teško kad Damiru nešto zapovjedi i očekuje, al baš poslušnost...i onda zaključi da ga mali ništa ne sluša  :Sad:  
Il kad se negdi zaputimo autom, a dijete nije raspoloženo za vožnju-a nemamo izlaza nego baš poć kući,a MM je baš nesretan što je dijete nezadovoljno-što se na Damiru reeflektira i samo pojačava negativne emocije i njihov efekt...a ja nemam snage uvijek sve ovo amortizirat

A kad se desi da se odmori-recimo dva tri dana-sve ovo nestaje, blijedi...

Baš se uhvatim kako se trudim bit kreativna i pronać neku ideju za život negdje na selu...al što :? 
Imam osjećaj da bi nas to usrećilo

----------


## mikka

makita, moj isto ne kuzi da nije on jedini koji radi ovdje  :Wink:  
a ti jos imas dvoje djece. to mi je tako neposteno, oni dodu s tog svog posla i onda bi mir u kuci jer su, kao, umorni. a mi smo odmorne i svjeze, samo jos trebamo 30 sekundi za otic nekad na wc.

----------


## mikka

ah, sori  :Embarassed:  
vidim u potpisu da tek trebas imati dvoje..  :Embarassed:

----------


## mamasch

ikka, možeš slobodno svoj komentar makiti prenijeti na mene. Imam blizance i stvarno je kod mene ovako 


> moj isto ne kuzi da nije on jedini koji radi ovdje  
> a ti jos imas dvoje djece. to mi je tako neposteno, oni dodu s tog svog posla i onda bi mir u kuci jer su, kao, umorni. a mi smo odmorne i svjeze, samo jos trebamo 30 sekundi za otic nekad na wc.


Ne smijem griješiti dušu, MM ponekad pomogne okupati ili nahraniti, ali to je sve jer ga zbilja nema po cijele dane doma. No ono što mene izrazito ljuti je to da je MM u ovih 2,5 godine svega dva puta preuzeo klince na nekoliko sati (jednom kad sam se skoro onesvijestila od umora - slučajno je bio doma, a drugi put kad sam zakurila 40 i povraćala cijeli dan - tad sam ga nazvala do ostavi posao i dođe). 
Želim ga na cijeli dan ostaviti samog sa djecom da napokon vidi zašto sam navečer umorna i ponekad želim samo ležati na kauču i buljiti u TV, ali nezgodno je što ima takav posao da ga netko može nazvati zbog nečeg važnog u vezi polsa, a budući da MM ima svoj obrt nije baš jednostavno otkantati poslovne klijente, mada se i to može samo se treba ŽELJETI.

----------


## Vlvl

Cure, ne mogu ni zamislit kako je vama. 
MM je neko vrijeme imao servis za bicikle i u sezoni odlazio u zoru, vraćao se iza 10 navečer 6 dana u tjednu. Iako je bio tu, kao da nije, jer ništa nisam mogla s njim podijelit, jer bi navečer došao napol spavajući i nije mogao razgovarati. Cijeli tjedan pucam od muke da dočekam nedjelju , a u nedjelju nemam više o čemu pričat. Sve ono što me mučilo - prošlo je već. Kao: Ah, znaš u utorak ujutro sam se jako prepala jer... a u srijedu su me na poslu razljutili... Ma, ništa, nije to imalo smisla. A on ionako krepan, jedva dočekao nedelju da se malo odmori. 
To je trajalo mjesec-dva-tri kako koje godine. Teško nam je bilo jer mi inače mnogo razgovaramo i probleme rješavamo zajedno. Prošlo je pred 10 godina, ni dijete nismo tada imali, a još se zgrozim kad se sjetim toga. 

Lani je mm imao priliku zaposlit se za veću plaću, s izbivanjima u inozemstvu, dva mjeseca tu dva tamo, ali je odbio. Kaže da nije tip koji može živjeti bez obitelji. Mogao bi da mora zbog preživljavanja, ali ovako neće. 
I meni bi bilo frkovito, nisam htjela ostajat sama s klincom. A klinac inače napeto prati mogućnosti da mm promijeni posao i pređe na veću plaću, ali tad je rekao da to ne bi htio.

----------


## M&T

ja ne mogu ni pisat o ovome jer mi se plače pri samoj pomisli na samoću koju proživljavam već godinama  :Crying or Very sad:  

evo u ovoj 2007. g. je sve skupa bio doma nešto više od 2,5 mjeseca  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mamasita

MM radi po 28 dana, pa je 28 dana slobodan.
tih 28 dana kad ga nema F. i ja odemo k mojoj mami, i vrijeme nam brzo prodje. a kad je kod kuce, tih 28 dana stvarno uzivamo, mozemo kud hocemo, imamo svo to vrijeme samo za nas i nasu malu obitelj.
F. to za sada super prihvaca, ne tuguje za tatom kad ga nema, spomene ga skoro svaki dan kroz pricu i veseli mu se kad se vraca.
ovako nam je puno bolje nego kada je radio svaki dan od 9 do 6... dok bi dosao doma vec bi bilo 7, vecerao bi, otusirao se, proveo s malenim pola sata, samnom jos sat-dva, pa na spavanje. to mi je bilo koma.
no kad bi morao biti na terenu kao neki od VM, po nekoliko mjeseci, ne znam bi li tako mogla.... i zato se divim vama koje mozete.  :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Mamasita*, moram priznati da mi se sviđa taj vaš raspored!!   :Smile:

----------


## malena beba

ja vam se divim svima koji tako zivite i mozete. Mm sada u sezoni radi po cijeli dan pa mi ipak fali iako znam da ce navecer doci kuci....
ja mislim da ja tako ne bi mogla...

----------


## Mamasita

ma meni je nas raspored zakon. prakticki smo svaki drugi mjesec na godisnjem. 8) 
sto se seksa tice, uopce mi ne fali, postala sam totalna frigidusa u trudnoci   :Razz:  , a za dobronamjerne komentare susjeda i eventualnu nevjeru ne brinem previse, jer MM radi na takvom mjestu gdje bi me eventualno mogao prevariti samo s drugim muskarcem ili - devom.   :Grin:

----------


## NatasaM...

Mamasita  :Laughing:

----------


## happyness

Ja evo skrušeno priznajem da stvarno ne bi mogla živjeti toliko odvojena od muža. Zajedno smo dugo, još od kad je bio u vojsci i mada je dolazio kući tjedni su nam bili dugi ko godine, naplakali smo se na telefon za cijeli život a svaki put kad bi ga otpratila jedva bi se razdvojili. Srećom oboje smo takvi pa nema riječi o gušenju u vezi. Nevjerojatno smo povezani i želimo biti tak povezani i već nam teško pada što on radi cijeli dan pa navečer ne možemo doći do riječi. Mislim da stvarno opcija razdvojenost na duže vrijeme kod nas ne bi funkcionirala. Naravno, da je nekakva užasna sila u pitanju, čovjek odnekud iščupa snagu za koju nije ni znao da je ima i izdrži stvari koje i njega iznenade da je izdržao....Al nadam se da ne budem u takvoj sili.
A svima vama koji morate i možete od čovjeka kojeg volite biti tako razdvojene  :Naklon:  . Stvarno iskreno.

----------


## Riana

evo da ja potmurim ovaj topic
moj sveki radi po terenu. građevinac. uz to i pije. već ima čitav život. on i sveki nemaju nikakav odnos. stranci su. kad je doma, svaka 2 tjedna na vikendu, stalno se svađaju i prepucavaju. nama je koma biti kod njih. ispočetka su se konrtrolirali kad sam ja došla u familiju. nije dugo trajalo. tak je bilo i sa našim djetetom. no i tu je kontrola već davno popustila.

ne znam što bih ja u toj situaciji. žao mi je vas koje ste na to prisiljene :Love:

----------


## kajsa

i MM puno putuje, 3-6 mjeseci godišnje je na putu. 
Već sam se navikla na stalna izbivanja iz kuće. 
Sad imamo bebu, ja sam na porodiljnom pa putujemo svi zajedno. Mali je sa 20 dana imao putovnicu   :Grin:  
Znači sad je super, ali mi je muka kad se sjetim da ću za 6 mjeseci ostati sama u Zagrebu s djetetom. Kako je ženama s dvoje i više djece ne želim ni pomisliti.

----------


## Mamasita

ja mislim da se mi dobro nosimo s razdvojenoscu zato sto smo od samog pocetka nase veze bili spremni na to.
hocu reci, nije nas nikakva sila natjerala na takav zivot, nego smo to sami izabrali.
MM je studirao 5 godina, i specijalizirao se bas za posao koji radi i za koji smo oboje znali da ukljucuje stalne odlaske na teren i ceste selidbe.

----------


## mali karlo

Ja sam mislila da je meni koma jer mi muža nema doma nekad po cijeli dan ali kad sam pročitala vaše priče odma mi je lakše, bar se navečer vidimo. Divim se svima kojima muževi nisu često doma ja ne znam kako bi to izdržala. Cure svaka vam čast.  :Heart:

----------


## sbuczkow

> stvarno je vezan poslom ne samo za grad, nego i za njihovu drzavu, i ima jaako rijetko vremena da dolazi kod nas, a kad vec dode, dode na svega par dana (uglavnom 2).


Oli ne moze naci neki job ovdje?

----------


## mikka

u slijedece 2 godine (minimalno), nema sanse.

----------


## Trina

Ja mogu reći da nebi mogla biti u takvom braku.Kod mene valjda ide ona"Daleko od očiju,daleko od srca".Nebi bilo problema ni biti sama s djecom ni ništa ali ja sam takva da mi za ljubav treba njegova blizina.
I divim se ženama koje su same i godinama čekaju svoje muževe da nakon pola godine dođu na dva mjeseca doma.To mi je stvarno vrijedno divljenja

----------


## ruby

U potpunosti potpisujem Anitu i točno takva je i naša situacija. I ne bi vjerovali, ali sinoć smo se posvađali oko slične teme, a jutros ovo čitam!!
On je Varaždinac, živimo u Splitu i danas je cijeli dan u Dubrovniku, a navečer mu dolaze 2 prijatelja iz Slovenije i idu vani. I ja mu predbacila, ali zato jer ja nisam izašla godinu dana. I tako se uplelo i to kako je on puno doma i stvarno mi pomaže, a ja to ne cijenim. Tek sad vidim da ne cijenim nakon svega pročitanog ovde!!
Stvarno vam se divim   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  !!
M&T, ne mogu ni zamislit kako ti je, ali samo da znaš da te se uvijek sjetim i pomislim da ti svaka čast i da si jaka ko bik!!!!

----------


## M&T

> M&T, ne mogu ni zamislit kako ti je, ali samo da znaš da te se uvijek sjetim i pomislim da ti svaka čast i da si jaka ko bik!!!!


  :Kiss:  drago mi je da me se sjetis, ali nisam ti ja tako jaka kako mozda izgleda...svaki put se raspem u tisucu komadica kad on ode  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

nazalost, to se sad vec odrazilo i na moje zivce (koji su u kombinaciji sa stresom na poslu i brigom oko djece i kucanstva, pa i brigom oko njega da se svaki put ziv i zdrav vrati) koji su sve tanji i potroseniji pa sam eto za ovaj njegov odlazak pripremila sebi ljekove za smirenje jer u protivnom me strah onog najgoreg  :Sad:

----------


## irenas

Ajooooooooooooooj gdje me nađe,ja sam još prije dvije godine otvorila sličnu temu "tata na službenom putu".MM radi 4 mjeseca pa je doma na godišnjem par tjedana i tako od kad se poznajemo.
Trenutno je u Sudanu a prošao je Irak,Afganistan..............dalje da ne nabrajam.

Neki dan Dora se kupa i ja joj kažem da tata sutra ide radit a ona mi odgovori
"joj,sad će opet tata svaki dan na telofon:kako si Dora,šta radiš.........." meni je srce puklo ali mi je bilo malo i smiješno kako ona to ustvari doživljava. 

Ovaj način života jednostavno prihvatiš i tako živiš.Da mi je prije 10 godina netko rekao da će mi muž doma boraviti godišnje 3 mjeseca ja bih mu rekla da je lud. 

Po meni je najveći problem odgoj djece jer u ovom našem slučaju sam ja odgajatelj a on hranjitelj ove naše male obitelji.Malo moram ispravljat "krive Drine"(jel se to tak kaže) kad tata ode ali nije ništa strašno,on je naravno vrlo popustljiv prema princezici pa mu ova doslovno jaši po glavi.Što se mene tiče ja sam zbog ovakve situacije već 3 godine kod kuće bez namjere da se zaposlim jer ne vidim načina trenutno kako bi to funkcioniralo,sveki je daleko a moji rade,Dora je imala probleme sa  alergijama pa je tek odnedavno krenula u vrtić.Kako vrijeme ide planiramo i drugo dijete i ja sve više postajem očajna  :Laughing:   kućanica.

----------


## koksy

Pridruzujem se klubu usamljenih zena. Moj radi 26 dana u mjesecu na terenu, doma dode u subotu navecer, kad je naravno umoran, najede se, ode spavat. U nedjelju odmara, i nervozan je jer u ponedjeljak u 2 ujutro krece nazad na posao. Vec do 7 navecer torba mora biti spremna, slijedi tusiranje i odlazak u krevet. Budenje u pola 2, ja naravno uopce ne spavam tu noc, on odlazi a ja svaki put placem. Naravno, ne pre njim jer znam da ni njemu nije lako. I tako vec 5 i pol duuuuugih godina. 
S tim da bi inace dolazi samo jedan vikend u mjesecu, ali srecom, ima kolegu koji zivi blizu i putuje doma svaki vikend pa se moj prdruzi. Samo sto nas to puno kosta. 
Kad se zalomi par slobodnih dana onda je to kaos. On je naviknut na svoj tempo ja na svoj. Naviknut je da ide spavat u 10, a ja sam budna barem do 1, naviknut je da dobije veceru u 7 a ja jedem kad sam gladna i ima tu jos 100 drugih sitnica...
Beba je sad na putu, samo sto nije stigla i ja svaki dan pomislim koliko mi puno znaci sto sam polozila vozacki, vec sam i trudna bila. Neznam kako bi pjeske vukla sve stvari iz ducana, drndala se po busevima u visokoj trudnoci na preglede, odrzavala drustveni zivot...
Najgore je sta tome ne vidim kraja, mi ovo ne radimo za bolje sutra nego za otplatu kredita. A traje jos 6 godina... A onda planiramo dignut stambeni pa gradit svoju kucu, dakle opet nema kraja... 
Stalno me pitaju kako sam se navikla, a ja uvijek kazem da nisam niti ikad budem. Prozivjela sam velika sr... i znam da sam jaka ali ipak me slomi ta potreba za bliskoscu, za zagrljajem prije spavanja, za zajednickom kavom ujutro... Dosta mi je doruckovat, rucat i vecerat sama, odlazit na spavanja sama...
Ma joj, i previse sam se sad raspisala, bas me dirnula ova tema...

----------


## mikka

koksy,   :Love:  
bus vidla kad rodis kak bu ti bilo lijepo, imat ces bliskost, zagrljaj prije (i tokom) spavanja, zajednicke kave, obroke..
vise nikad ne bus bila sama  :Heart:  .

----------


## mali karlo

koksy, nadam se da će TM bit uz tebe kad rodiš i kako je rekla mikka više nikad nećeš biti sama imat ćeš malog anđela koji će uvijek biti uz tebe.  :Love:

----------


## ronin

*koksy*  :Heart:   :Love:  

Cure su ti dobro rekle,djeca ispune srce.Vjeruj na riječ.

----------


## malena beba

M&T   :Love:   drzi se....  :Heart:

----------


## mamasch

*Koksy*, zar zaista nema drugog načina, drugog zaposlenja za TM-a?    :Sad:  

Drage moje, a ja mislila da sam osamljena.... em MM svaku večer doalzi doma em imam dvojčeke...   :Embarassed:

----------


## ive

Čitam ove postove i srce mi se stisne kad se pokušam zamisliti u takvoj situaciji. Ne bih mogla tako živjeti. Ne znam da li zato jer sam preslaba, jer ne bih znala živjeti sama ili to dolazi iz djetinjstva i iz sredine u kojoj sam odrasla i zbog čega sam sebi rekla da je obitelj prva, a ostalo je sporedno. A to pod obitelj meni se podrazumijeva da je netko tu kad mi treba. Da je netko tu kad idem leć, kad se budim, kad plačem, kad se smijem...
Mi trenutno stvarno živimo od mizerije, kako će bit dalje ne znam. I jedino da sam doslovno gladna kruha potrpila bih neko vrijeme da živim bez MM-a. Ali na duže - nikad. Ja mislim da bih jednostavno - uvenula.
E, jesam patetična...   :Rolling Eyes:  
Znam da vam nije lako, ali svaka čast tko to može (a dokazale ste da možete   :Smile:  )

----------


## krumpiric

Ja opet zbilja svima vama skidam kapu...klanjam se do poda.
Makar glupo zvuči jer znam da se ne želite osjećat ko patnice.
Ja to nebi mogla,zbilja,jako sam vezana za taj zagrljaj u krevetu i kratak razgovor navečer...
Treba mi netko kad sam bolesna,nervozna...zaista nisam tako jaka osoba.

----------


## malena beba

> Ja opet zbilja svima vama skidam kapu...klanjam se do poda.
> Makar glupo zvuči jer znam da se ne želite osjećat ko patnice.
> Ja to nebi mogla,zbilja,jako sam vezana za taj zagrljaj u krevetu i kratak razgovor navečer...
> Treba mi netko kad sam bolesna,nervozna...zaista nisam tako jaka osoba.


ja isto ovako!! 

koksy   :Love:    uskoro vise nikad neces biti sama....  :Heart:

----------


## Engls

koksy  :Love:  
U lipnju ove godine MM mi je 4 dana u tjednu bio u Italiji,Srbiji,BiH i Njemačkoj. Kako sam u to vrijeme već radila,a njega nije bilo,a i kada bi došao sve bi nam "poremetio".Njenu rutimu,moj raspored...Uglavnom,tako me to skršilo da sam nakon samo jednog pljuska koji me uhvatio do auta (30-ak m) zaradila teški bronhitis i upalu pluća.Imuni sustav mi je bio u crvenom minusu!
Nadam se da imaš nekoga tko će ti uskočiti samo sat-dva dnevno da se malo odmoriš.  :Love:

----------


## magriz

evo i mene...
mm najvjerojatnije odlazi 01/10 na 2 godine daleko na sjever... dolazit će za božić, novu godinu, uskrs i godišnji po ljeti...
tješi me da ćemo na račun tog posla moći kupiti kuću... a kako će mi biti...  ne želim ni razmišljati...

dok smo hodali mi to nije smetalo, čak niti prve dvije godine braka... ali sad smo stalnos skupa već pune 4 godine i odvikla sam se od odvojenog života... a i F je tu...

jedino me strah da mene firma ne počne slati prečesto na put...

----------


## koksy

> *Koksy*, zar zaista nema drugog načina, drugog zaposlenja za TM-a?


Ima, ali ne dovoljno velika placa kad uzmes u obzir da mjesecno imamo 5000 kn kredita. Ja radim za 2800 pa neznam kako bi prezivjeli kad bi on nasao posao za 4000-4500... 
To me i muci, osjecam se ko u nekom zacaranom krugu, htjela bi da promjeni posao ali onda neznam kako cu prehranit dijete, svjesna sam da nemoze promjenit posao a bojim se da ga dijete nece ni poznat...
Hvala vam cure na podrsci, znam da ni vama nije lako.

Nego, danas sam dobila dobre vijesti, sele posao blizu Zagreba sto znaci da ce svaki dan poslje posla doci doma 
 :D 
Ne dugo, mozda kakva 2 mjeseca, ali taman sad kad mi je najpotrebniji.

----------


## Kejt

Još jedna. Nema ga mjesecima, nas dvije doma, same.
Navikla sam se. Organizirala sam se. Zna biti teško, uvijek se snađem. Mogu se nosit s tim, muči me kako će naše dijete.
Nastojim sve nadoknadit, znam da to ne ide, tim više što i sama puno radim, posao koji te uzme, cijelu. 
Ima gadnih trenutaka koje kasnije zaboraviš a i kad se ponove neki slični, lakše je. 
Realno, imamo neki svoj cilj i, kad je teško, naravno da pomaže posvijestit si zašto je sve tako.
A brak i razdvojenost, jučer mi je susjeda komentirala 'ah, kao žena pomorca, vječno zaljubljena' i točno je tako   :Embarassed:

----------


## Marna

Ova tema mi je itekako poznata.  :Sad:  
Prihvatila sam činjenice ... djeci i meni je katakad teško.
Imamo svoj tempo, ali se radujemo kad smo svi skupa!  :Smile:  
*Kejt* je lijepo napisala ... i zaista organiziraš se, živiš, postoji realni cilj i prihvatiš svoj život kakav jest i koračaš hrabro dan za danom.
Neću lamentirati niti se žaliti, ali ima trenutaka kad sam, usprkos svom oooogromnom optimizmu, tužna. Ljudski je priznati, zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## mamasch

Iskreno, ne znam da li bih ja mogla tako, a ni MM. Oboje smo nekako bolesno emotivno vezani na neki čudan način - svađamo se a ne možemo jedno bez drugoga i toliko smo toga prošli i preživjeli u ovih 11 godina da mi se čini da bi osobe kao što smo nas dvoje doslovno uvenule od razdvojenosti...   :Sad:  
Kad smo već kod toga, MM odlazi ovih dana na 2 tjedna u Beč i uopće mi nije jasno što ću i kako ću, a sama sebi sam smiješna jer ionako ga nema od jutra do mraka, ali ipak me uvijek drži nada da će u toku dana navratiti doma na gablec ili po nešto od alata u garažu ili tek toliko da nas vidi...   :Sick:

----------


## iridana2666

Da počnem, ne od sebe, nego do moje none. Moj djed je bio pomorac i nije ga bilo kući po godinu- godinu i pol (to je bio tako pred 50 godina). Ona je sama cijelu kuću izgradila ( a onda nije bilo tehnologije kao danas, nego je cement i cigle nosila zajedno sa radnicima). Odgojila je potpuno sama moju pokojnu mamu i ujaka (čudim se kako su uopće uspjeli napraviti dvoje djece   :Laughing:  ).
Zatim moja druga nona (tatina mama) ista stvar, samo oni su bili iz jako bogate familije pa joj to sve skupa i nije tako teško padalo.
Moja mama - odgojila nas troje sama, uz posao i provatan biznis, izgradila sama dvije kuće (jednu trokatnicu jednu četverokatnicu i počela prošle godine graditi treću na 3 kata). Naradila se kao marva pa se ni ne čudim da je, jadna umrla pred 4 mjeseca u 55-oj godini   :Crying or Very sad:  . Sav taj posao, muka i rad a da u plodovima neće uživati   :Crying or Very sad:  .
Ja sam se bila zaklela da se nikad neću udati za pomorca (zamalo jesam, skoro pa već bila pred oltarom   :Laughing:  ), a nabasala sam na veće zlo - pilota komercijalnih letova. MM je sveukupno bio kući oko 6-8 dana mjesečno i to ne u komadu. Odlazio je i po 15 dana (ostavio me sa 3 dana starom bebom na 15 dana, nakon carskog), živjeli smo vani i nisam imala NIKOGA tko bi mi pomogao. Sve sam morala sama. Nakon 4 godine zaključila sam da su mi iznad novaca važnije neke druge stvari i rekla - alas! Sad je kući i ponekd malo žalim za onim danima   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   kad sam sve korijla po svome, a i još uvijek se ponekad ponašam kao samohrana majka jer sam se u svemu naučila oslanjati na samu sebe (valjda i genetika   :Laughing:  ) pa se on ljuti i pita zašto je on kući ako se njega ništa ne pita   :Grin:   ali ne mogu si pomoći   :Laughing:  .

----------


## Marna

*iridana2666*, taj obiteljski album mi je poznat.  :Grin:  
Slično je bilo i u obitelji moje mame.  :Wink:  I u tatinoj obitelji također!
Dakle, ne pada jabuka daleko od stabla.  :Grin:

----------


## clumsy mom

Moj kao d aje pomorac i to prekookeanski - samo prespava kući   :Laughing:  

Kako podnosim? Kako kad. Kad me uhvati kriza očitam mu vekelu, on obeća da će od prvog (januara/februara/marta/aprila...) da se smanji posao pa će biti više sa nama, onda se posao ili ne smanji uopšte ili on bude dan-dva kući popodne pa opet po starom.

A neka ga. Njegov problem. Mogu ja i sama    :Raspa:  Samo da mi posle ne kuka što su deca više vezana za mene  :Raspa:

----------


## znatizeljna

*Žene *  :Naklon:  

Ne želim ni razmišljati kako bi ja u toj situaciji....




> ...i eventualnu nevjeru ne brinem previse, jer MM radi na takvom mjestu gdje bi me eventualno mogao prevariti samo s drugim muskarcem ili - devom.


  :Laughing:  da napravi bilo što od te dvije stvari mislim da ti se ne bi vratio kući tako brzo (ili sa originalnim dijelovima)

----------


## yokok

Evo ja sam nova na forumu i razmipšljala sam upravo o ovakvim temama. 
Naime MM je pomorac i ja sam kao i većina vas sama sa svojom curicom a uskoro i s još jednim bebačem.
Sve vi koje ste u sličnoj situaciji znate da nije lako i da ponekad žališ nad svojom sudbinom, ali to su ipak rijetki dani. Većina dana prođe u svakodnevim poslovima. 
Dan po dan (koliko god kad on odlazi to izgledao daleko) dočekaš dan kad ideš po njega na aerodrom  :D  a onda se lako zaboravi sva ona usamljenost i tuga.

----------


## emira

I mi imamo "vječito odsutnog tatu"!!! I tako nam je od početka. Dok smo bili u vezi radio je u Austriji i dolazio je vikendima i to je savršeno funkcioniralo. Jednom je čak dao otkaz jer mu šef nije htio dati slobodan dan da dođe meni na rođendan! On dao momentalni otkaz i pojavio mi se na kućnom pragu 5 minuta prije ponoći!   :Heart:   Kasnije je pokrenuo vlastiti biznis također u drugoj državi- Bosni. Fakat nam je teško ali ima to i svojih prednosti. Npr. imamo financijsku sigurnost koju ne znam da bismo imali da on radi tu negdje u HR za plaću, ja ne radim, prvo sam bila na porodiljskom a onda sam privodila faks kraju. S druge strane koma je što nikada ništa ne možemo planirati unaprijed jer ne znamo kad će on doći. Najgore od svega je bilo kada je N. imala svega par dana i on je morao otići u Auistriju sređivati papire za državljanstvo jer je bio ograničen rokom a otegnuo je do zadnjeg trenutka. Bile smo same tj. s mojom mamom kad nam je bio najpotrebniji.

No, kako vrijeme dalje odmiče i ja i on uviđamo da ovako više ne ide i da odvojen život neće funkcionirati pa smo trenutno u fazi pregovora i dogovora kako izorganizirati da ipak budemo stalno skupa. Mene do diplome dijeli svega mjesec dana pa ćemo N i ja k njemu, a kad ja dobijem neki dobar posao u Zg, on će doći ovamo a svoj posao prepustiti nekome na vođenje. Lijepo zamišljeno a nadam se da će tako i biti kad se riječi sprovedu u dijelo!

Svima ostalima "usamljenicama"   :Love:   i da i vi nađete neko riješenje!

----------


## @@novamama@@

baš sam došla s namjerom da otvorim takav topic.Mm je prije 3 i plo mjeseca(prije rođenja Frana)počeo raditi u firmi(do tada je bio privatnik)oslikavanje interijera, radi na crtiću, radi igricu za intern....prihvatio je zaposlenje u firmi da imamo sigurne prihode svaki mjesec, jer se prije znalo desiti koji mjesec bez posla(iako je za nas dvoje bilo taman novca, sada kad je djete tu, to si nemožemo priuštiti).Već 3 mjeseca odlazi od doma u 8:00 i vrača se oko 19:00 ili 20:00 h doma, a za vikend kad je doma kao da i nije jer nastavlja doma raditi za kompjuterom zbog rokova.Nemogu se nikako pomiriti s tom situacijom, fali mi strašno, a još mi je teže kad znam da ga dijete upoče ne pozna, jer se druže svega 20 tak min dnevno, nekad ni to jer Fran zna već spavati kad mm dođe kasno doma.Danas je praznik i tako sam mu se veselila, a na kraju je mm otišao opet raditi. Znam da nam ti novci trebaju, ali mi nismo prije tako živjeli i naisam očekivala da ću sama provoditi vrijeme s djetetom(roditelji nam žive u drugim gradovima, a uostalom ja želim mm -a a ne njih). Kad se rasplačem mm se osječa kao da ga optužujem pa se ljuti, onda je meni još teže jer se osječam kao da me ne razumije, a znam da je i njemu teško, dijete je planirano i željeno i toliko iščekivano a sad sam sama s njim. Pucam po šavovima sve češče.Ali moram priznati da sad kad sam čitala vaše priče da mi je ipak malo lakše, ja nebi mogla biti mjesecima bez njega, niti da nemamo dijete, mm i pjeva u rock bandu pa kad ode na jedan dan već mi je to užasno.Svaka vam čast cure držite se tako i dalje.  :Kiss:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Svaki put kad mi muž ode na put na 5,6 dana, doći ću ovdje i vidjeti da to uopće nije tako strašna stvar.

Svaka vam čast cure!   :Love:

----------


## vlac

I ja vam se pridružujem! MM je stalno na putu. Obično dolazi svaki dr vikend. Nije lako. Imam osjećaj da me sav taj posao troši i fizički i psihički. Kad smo zajedno ništa drugo nije bitnije... D. ga obožava i on nju. Naučeni smo na razdvojenost još od početka naše veze. ali sad je teže kad imamo princezu. Više si falimo. Ljepše je kad smo svi skupa, kad se igramo s kockicamo, odemo na kuzpanje... i tisuće drugih stvari.
*Roni*, divim ti se jer si sama s dvoje djece...nadam se da će te uskoro biti svi zajedno!

----------


## ronin

bit će bolje  :Heart:  

trenutno sam u velikoj fazi samosažalijevanja jer sam bolesna,imam upalu bubrega i jučer navečer sam plakala od muke sa dva živahna klinca koji neće u kadu nego se natjeravaju po kući a ja rikavam od bolova

loš dan....ima i takvih
baš mi je jučer falio muž  :Sad:  ne smijem se ni sjetiti jučerašnjeg dana jer me depra hvata
bila sam sama doma,klinci u vrtiću kad me ulovio bubrežni napadaj.
silina bola me srušila na pod,čini mi se da sam na tren izgubila  svijest....doslovce sam puzala do sobe po mobitel i automatski okrenula mužev broj...a onda sama sebi kažem:pa koga zoveš,on je 300 km daleko,kako će ti pomoći...pa sam zvala tatu koji me vozio doktoru

zbog ovakvih situacija MRZIM što sam sama  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Anita-AZ

*ronin *  :Love:

----------


## makita

> *ronin *


I od mene

Mi smo taman danas doznali ludi plan njegovog posla do kraja mjeseca...zeza me da ne rodim prerano  :Laughing:  rekla sam da ga čekam, neću bez njega u bolnicu  :Smile:

----------


## mali karlo

*ronin* drži se, nadam se da ćeš što prije ozdravit.   :Love:

----------


## traktorka

Ronin-  :Kiss:   i da što prije ozdraviš !   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

ronin   :Love:

----------


## piplica

> Ja sam se bila zaklela da se nikad neću udati za pomorca (zamalo jesam, skoro pa već bila pred oltarom   ), a nabasala sam na veće zlo - pilota komercijalnih letova.


Ajmeee, ja se baš palim na pilote!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

MM često drži nekakve seminare, ali nikada nije odsutan više od četiri-pet dana u komadu, a ja još nešto brundam u sebi...  :Grin:  
Sada kada vidim kako je vama cure, stvarno shvaćam da je ovo moje mačji kašalj! Svaka vam čast...  :Love:

----------


## mamasch

*ronin*, drž se, nadam se da ćeš ti uskoro biti bolje!

vibram ti ozdravljenje i snagu da izdržiš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ronin

hvala cure na toplim riječima i vibricama,baš ste zlatne
malo mi je bolje,još boli,ali podnošljivo  :Heart:

----------


## sfinga

:Kiss:    svima vama.....
ipak je malo podnošljivije kad vidim da nisam sama  :Sad: 
svaki dan idem na posao i slušam žene i muževe kako planiraju što će danas, sutra...dogovaraju se, vesele se vremenu koje će provesti zajedno poslije posla
onda hodam gradom pa vidim djecu s oba roditelja kako šetaju i zabavljaju se,vesele.....i onda pomislim a gdje smo moj sin i ja..kada će mog sina njegov tata uzeti za ruku i prošetati nekuda s njim, kada će npr. po mene muž doći poslije posla
moj sin ima 2,5 godine i mislim da smo svega jednom ili dva puta, do sada (ako izuzmem ljetovanja) uspjeli npr. prošetati "nas troje" gradom. 
MM radi 1000 km daleko, dok se nismo vjenčali dolazio je recimo blagdanima i na ljeto, znači viđali smo se svakih nekoliko mjeseci i bilo je teško, ali sada iako dolazi češće, sada je teže.kad smo se vjenčali kupili smo stan koji je trebalo renovirati, a to renoviranje nažalost traje još uvijek jer muž sve radi sam.tako da i kada dođe s terena zapravo opet nije s nama jer radi u stanu non-stop.mi smo inače kod moih roditelja što je nekad dobro a nekada bas i nije dobro rješenje.dobro mi je utoliko što mi ima tko dijete pričuvati i pripaziti ga ali nje dobro sto nemamo svoj mir, svoju rutinu i da ne idem dalje da ne gnjavim. dobro je to što se konačno nazire kraj renoviranju pa ćemo konačno imati svoju kućicu svoju slobodicu, ali pretpostavljam da će me ta odvojenost onda još više "puknuti"..
hrpa je stvari koje želim podijeliti s vama jer zapravo vi koje imate sličan život jedine možete shvatiti kako je to. istina, ima dobrih i  ima loših dana, ali od svih stvari koje me muče zaista najviše me muči i najviše se bojim koiko će sve to utjecati na našeg sina  :Sad:  
ne želim da mu tata bude neki stranac u kući..takvih obitelji sam se nagledala u svojoj okolini.gdje otac terenac dođe i onda gotovo da svi jedva čekaju da ode jer su tako navikli i on im remeti njihovu svakodnevnicu. bojim se da će mu nedostajati taj muškarac u njegovom životu s kojim bi se on trebao poistovijetiti. pa i sada kad postaje svjestan svojeg spola..uh puno je toga...

evo mališa me treba, moram ići (možda je to i dobro pa da prekinem svoju "svakidašnju jadikovku").

želim vam svima svako dobro i puuuno snage   :Love:

----------


## mina

Uh, mene baš ovih dana drži neka depresija i nekako ne mogu više, nemam snage dalje tako i više nekako ne vidim nekog smisla, ne da mi se čekati bolju budućnost, jako mi fali MM, jako mi fali da smo normalna obitelj, da nakon posla budemo zajedno s djecom, da zajedno jedemo, spavamo...

Nije mi PMS, ne znam što mi je došlo, možda jesen ili sam možda jednostavno skinula ružičaste naočale ili sam doživjela blagi slom živaca...
Baš sam jako tužna i samo bi   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kejt

> svaki dan idem na posao i slušam žene i muževe kako planiraju što će danas, sutra...dogovaraju se, vesele se vremenu koje će provesti zajedno poslije posla
> onda hodam gradom pa vidim djecu s oba roditelja kako šetaju i zabavljaju se,vesele.....i onda pomislim a gdje smo moj sin i ja..kada će mog sina njegov tata uzeti za ruku i prošetati nekuda s njim, kada će npr. po mene muž doći poslije posla


ovo. danas baš nemam snage.

----------


## yokok

Bog cure!

Ajde živnite malo! 
Ne dopustite da vas puca   :Crying or Very sad:   iako sve imamo takvih dana.  

Sjetite se zašto sve to podnosimo i mislite na dane kad ćete ponovo biti zajedno i što ćete sve skupa raditi.

Ja se zadnjih dana osjećam baš nekako  :D iako je MM na brodu već 2 mjeseca i bit će još 2.
Valjda ma pucaju hormoni jer sam trudna, ali srećom oni dobri.

Glavu gore i velika    :Kiss:   svim mojim supatnicama!

----------


## magnolija27

Sad dok ovo sve citam, vidim da moja situacija nije toliko losa koliko sam mislila, ipak vidimo tatu svaki dan. No zna biti tesko jer kroz tjedan odlazi raditi u 7 i ne vraca se prije 18h, cesto i kasnije. Ja se jos i uspijem vidjet i napricat s njim navecer, no nekad mi je tesko sto je I. malo s njim, ujutro jos spava, navecer ide spavat u 20h, pa ga vidi na cca. sat vremena. Usto, zivimo u gradu gdje nemam nikog svog, dede, bake i ostala rodbina,svi zive po drugim gradovima pa sam jako puno sama s njim i vidim da mu tata fali.  :Sad:   Srecom, vikendima ne radi pa tada nadoknađujemo propusteno vrijeme  :Love:  
Stvarno svaka cast svima vama koje vec dugo tako zive, mogu mislit koliko je tesko, al covjek se na sve navikne... Bitno je da ta veza tako funkcionira, da svi imaju razumjevanja jedni za druge,da imaju neki cilj,da znaju za sto se bore, pa da su sretni i uzivaju kad se vide, i iskoriste to vrijeme maximalno.  :Heart:

----------


## mali karlo

ja sam isto sama po cijele dana sa karlom i tako mi nekad bude teško da bi samo   :Crying or Very sad:  .
Sada smo se upravo spremili za ić vani i njega šefica zove da dođe za pola sata do nje i tako bude svaki put.
Divim se ženama koje imaju muževe koji nisu doma po par mjeseci, ja ne bi mogla

----------


## HNB

I ja sam zena poporca.
Prije mi je bilo jako tesko, sad mala ima skoro tri godine pa je malo lakese, vec smo drustvo, konacno je prihvatila tatu, vise se ne srami i ne tuli u njegovom drustvu.
Kad je bila manja trebalo je skoro mjesec dana da ga prihvati. Drzala se grcevito mene ko pijan plota.
Sad planiramo ic na drugo dijete i moram priznat da me malo strah kako cu to sve sama obavljat sa N i malom bebom??!!   :/ 
Moji roditelji zive u drugom gradu, njegovi isto tak da nemamo pomoci sa strane.
No jake smo mi sve, samo malo stisnemo zube i snadjemo se!
Zato smo zene, a ne cendravi muskarci   :Razz:  

_________
N 28.12.04.

----------


## yokok

HNB u vrlo smo sličnoj situaciji.

Moja kći ima 4 godine, druga beba će se roditi u veljači a tata na brodu!
Ni ja nemam puno pomoći sa strane i ponekad me uhvati strah kako ću sama s dvoje djece. 
Onda sama sebe utješim da nema smisla sada misliti o tome. 
Vidjet ćemo kad bude. Nekako ćemo se već snaći! Samo neka moja dva   :Saint:  budu živa i zdrava a drugo će sve nekako sjesti na svoje mjesto.
Veliki   :Kiss:    i naprijed s drugom bebom.

Pozdrav i ostalim curama!

----------


## HNB

yokok,

tako i ja mislim da cu se vec nekako snac, u situacijama koje mislis da su neizvedive uvijek se nesto desi da sve dodje na svoje.
Sad kad dodje doma primamo se posla da napravimo drugog bebaca   :Wink:  
 :Kiss:  

__________
N 28.12. 04.

----------


## makita

MM je sada na terenu. Sada kad mi treba. Jutros sam bila na pregledu. Termin je za tjedan dana. Doktor me je uznemirio umjesto obrnuto. Pričala sam o tom MM-u preko telefona. Nije mi postalo lakše. 
Moje dijete isto danas nije bilo dobro raspoloženo. Oko 19 sati se sklupčalo do mene na krevetu. Probudio se čim je zaspao zato što je povraćao. Tako ga je povraćanje budilo svako 10-15-20 minuta.
Ja sam još uz to i malo prehlađena, glava mi je teška, sinusi mi puni, nos isto...zapravo nam nije nšta tako alarmantno da zovem nekog da prespava s nama, al nisam ni dobro. 

Eto, zbog ovog gore navedenog mi je koma kad MM-a nema. Po danu još kako-tako...po noći sam  :Sad:

----------


## Kejt

Makita   :Love:

----------


## Paulita

Makita  :Love:  
I ja sam supruga terenca. Blizu radi pa je svaki vikend doma, ali svejedno nam fali. 
Za vrijeme trudnoće s Lovrom je bio u Njemačkoj, ja sam ležala u bolnici, rodila ranije, a on došao tek 15 dana nakon.  :Sad:   Opet se vratio i onda smo odlučili da takvu razdvojenost od nekoliko mjeseci ne možemo podnjeti. Sada je u Italiji, 1,5 sat udaljen pa da nešto zatreba može doći doma kada hoće.
Uz dvoje djece imam još i psa koji traži šetnju. Tako da mi je svaki dan točno isplaniran.

----------


## Kejt

> Tako da mi je svaki dan točno isplaniran.


x

----------


## HNB

Makita   :Love:  

_________
N 28.12.04

----------


## ronin

Makita  :Love:  drš se
Prebrodit ćeš ti to.

----------


## makita

Dobro je sve prošlo, povraćanje izgleda nije bilo od viroze neke crijevne nego je samo pokvario želudac, pa je prestao povraćat oko 11 h i spavali smo.

Hvala vam  :Love:

----------


## piplica

Makita, biti će sve u redu, samo se nemoj ustručavati zatražiti pomoć kada ti bude trebala. Stretno!   :Love:

----------


## ma za

Zašto ovo nisam vidjela prije?
Možda bi bilo manje suza. Ja sam u istoj situaciji kao ronin. Ja s curicom u Vž a suprug u Osijeku. Tamo je otvorio malenu firmu i nema mogućnosti povratka kući. Razmišljali smo da odem ja u Osijek al neznam da li bismo imali za vlažne maramice a kamoli što više. 
Koliko me veseli njegov dolazak subotom popodne, toliko me ubija njegov odlazak nedeljom navečer. I kad dođe toliko je umoran da me ni ne vidi. Curica ga obožava. Jednom sam rekla da je sva sreća što tata nema ciku jer inače on i curica ne bi trebali mamu za vikend. 
Ali tako je teško. Već mi se po stoti put znalo dogoditi da ne stignem ni ručati ni večerati, ne istuširati se. Kad D spava onda me čeka peglanje, čišćenje. .... Priključila sam se na forum jer bi inače pukla od muke i nervoze. 
Toliko bi toga mogla napisat, al toliko je osjećaja i to ne samo u srcu nego i u glavi, da jednostavno ne mogu. 
Samo bih htjela reći da čestitam svim ženama terenaca na hrabrosti i snazi jer kad treba znam da dajemo i 500 puta više od sebe nego bi inače dale i mogle.

----------


## ma za

E sad sam pukla. D je malo zaspala pa si ja razmišljam. 
Stvarno je bilo teško kad sam rodila  a njega nije bilo. Strah, muka, tuga a njega nema. Curicu je vidio tek za vikend. I onda opet otišao.
Nije fer.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Al znam da moramo biti jake samo zbog naših beba jer su one anđeli koji zaslužuju svu ljubav svijeta. 
Idem kuhati i td, itd. 
Ali koma mi je što sve moram sama. Usto često moram  s D u zg u bolnice jer muku mučimo s nekim čudnim bolestima pa se i tu raspadam polako.   :Sad:  
Moram sve organizirat u detalje jer inače je raspad sistema. 
Koma!

----------


## ronin

ma za  :Love:

----------


## ma za

:Love:

----------


## makita

Ma za imaš li koga da ti pripomogne?
Susidu da izbaciš iz sebe barem što kuhaš, meni forum pomaže, al da ne pričam, pukla bih. Pravo žensko  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Evo ti   :Love:

----------


## HNB

ma za, znam kako ti je.
Cuvaj se i smogni sange za curku,.
 :Love:  
Ja sam upravo saznala da mi muz sa broda ne dolazi 18.11. nego tek iza 1.12.
A vec smo se tempirale i bile u noskom startu za dolazak   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:  

_________
N 28.12.04.

----------


## ma za

Imam roditelje da mi tu i tamo pripomognu, al uglavnom smo same. Evo upravo je bio tu moj brat pa sam se ja uspjela u miru otuširat a on je čuvao D. Al zato sad imam rode, kad god zagusti. Pozdrav  :Love:

----------


## Paulita

*hnb*.....  :Love:  
A meni je bed jer me MM zvao da ne dolazi sutra, tek u subotu...  :Rolling Eyes:   Ali i jedan dan nam je bitan, jelda?

----------


## Moover

Ljudi, stvarno vam svaka čast što to izdržavate...!

Meni je bedara kad moram negdje putovati na dan-dva, a kamoli da me nema mjesec ili više... i to vidim da imate djecu mlađu od godine dana... stvarno šteta što neke ljude život dovede u takvu poziciju...

 :Love:

----------


## Angie75

I ja mislim kao i Mmoover, i htjela bih vam nekako pružiti podršku... Iako osobno ne bih pristala na takav način života. MM često putuje, ali to je na dan-dva, i to mi je previše. Sad postoji mogućnost da dobije puno bolji posao u drugoj državi. Ako bude tako, idemo svi.

----------


## irenas

MM dolazi ovih dana i ostaje dva mjeseca   :Smile:  




> Sad postoji mogućnost da dobije puno bolji posao u drugoj državi. Ako bude tako, idemo svi


Kojoj državi? MM je u Sudanu, tamo ne bih Doru vodila ni turistički. Dok je bio u Sarajevu većinu vremena smo bile s njim ali to nije uvijek moguće :/

----------


## HNB

Ni kod nas nije moguce da budemo zajedno.
Nemogu biti sa malom cetiri mjesaeca sa njim na brodu, a od toga mozda dva puta vidimo kopno   :Mad:  
No kad dodje doma probamo to sve nadoknaditi i uzivamo ko prasci.   :Wink:  

_________
N 28.12.04.

----------


## ronin

Ja ne mislim da sam pristala na to,životne okolnosti su nas na to prislile.
Meni je primarno da mi djeca imaju sve što mi treba,i to im tek sada omogućujemo.
Ja ipak živim u vlastitom stanu(ne mogu ga prodavati,pola je moj a pola sestrin) i imam siguran posao,i da odlazim negdje grlom u jagode ...ne pada mi na pamet.
Nadam se da nam sljedeća godina nosi kraj te agonije.  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

> MM dolazi ovih dana i ostaje dva mjeseca   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Sad postoji mogućnost da dobije puno bolji posao u drugoj državi. Ako bude tako, idemo svi
> 			
> ...


Imaš pravo, Sudan je ipak malo too much...  :Sad:

----------


## yokok

Slažem se s Ronin da nitko od nas to ne izabere, jednostavno se u životu tako stvari namjeste.
Nastojiš u tome gledati pozitivne strane a ne obraćati pažnju na ostalo jer kad počneš mislit  tome što sve u životu propuštaš zbog takvog načina života poludiš.
MM dolaz za nekih mjesec dana i iskerno se nadam da neće biti odgoda jer bismo onda ja i moja curica za Božć bile same i bile bismo beskrajno   :Crying or Very sad:  

HNB i ostale cure koje ste se već spremale na aerodrom a muževi vam kasne iskreno suosjećam s vama jer su mi ti dani odgode GROZNI. Spremiš se već na to da dolazi i cila si  :D  a onda opet čekanje...

A navikle smo već  na čekanje pa ćete izdržati.

Velika   :Kiss:   svima!

----------


## ma za

Ma istina je. Život te prisili da činiš čuda i kada je to nemoguće. 
Ponekad se zapitam da li sam to zbilja ja i moj život.
Evo mi čekamo našeg tatu, dolazi za 2 sata. Čak smo i kupanje odgodile da bi i on mogao s nama se malo bučkati. 
Ali tu odmah meni pada na pamet da dolazi samo na jedan dan i onda opet sve ispočetka. 
Najsmiješnije je da mi već jako dugooo živimo zajedno, no otkad smo u braku nismo proveli više od 2 dana zajedno.    :Razz:

----------


## HNB

O, ma za mi smo onda jos super!
Kad je doma onda smo barem 2 mj. nerazdvojni.   :Heart:  

_________
N 28.12.04.[/b]

----------


## mina

> Slažem se s Ronin da nitko od nas to ne izabere, jednostavno se u životu tako stvari namjeste. 
> Nastojiš u tome gledati pozitivne strane a ne obraćati pažnju na ostalo jer kad počneš mislit tome što sve u životu propuštaš zbog takvog načina života poludiš. 
> MM dolaz za nekih mjesec dana i iskerno se nadam da neće biti odgoda jer bismo onda ja i moja curica za Božć bile same i bile bismo beskrajno


I ja se slažem, nije to baš bio moj/naš izbor i nismo baš tako zamišljali zajednički život jer dugo smo zajedno a ovako je tek posljednje cca 3 godine, da je puno odsutan. Jednostavno, promijenile su mu se stvari na poslu. Prije je bilo super, tu i tamo bi se desilo da ga nema tjedan-dva ali možda dva puta godišnje. Radio je normalno od 7-3, bio začas doma, imao slobodne vikende, spajao blagdane... Stalno smo mogli ići vikendima na izlete, ljeti more, zimi skijanje...
Nije baš uvijek odsutan, nekad je i tu, dođe predvečer doma, pa smo vikende skupa, pa zna biti po tjedan-dva slobodan. Ali zna biti i da ga nema i nema... Evo prošli Božić i N.G. smo bile bez njega... Ali drago mi je npr. da je uspio biti na oba poroda...




> Ma istina je. Život te prisili da činiš čuda i kada je to nemoguće. 
> Ponekad se zapitam da li sam to zbilja ja i moj život. 
> Evo mi čekamo našeg tatu, dolazi za 2 sata. Čak smo i kupanje odgodile da bi i on mogao s nama se malo bučkati. 
> Ali tu odmah meni pada na pamet da dolazi samo na jedan dan i onda opet sve ispočetka.


Skroz te razumijem. I meni kad je najteže mislim si, pa zar sam to ja? Kako sam se uspjela dovesti u takvu poziciju? Kakav mi je to život? Pa ja to nisam tako zamišljala ni htjela... 
A poznat mi je i taj feeling kad znaš da dolazi samo na vikend, oprat stvari, uzet čiste i opet ispočetka. Kad dolazi umoran a i ti si umorna od svega... Kad si sama s dvoje bolesne djece, glava ti puca, ne spavaš noćima...
Ja sam jedno vrijeme bila toliko poludjela i   :Evil or Very Mad:   da sma razmišljala čak i o rastavi. Ne jer ga ne volim i jer je loš prema meni i djeci, nego samo što bi bio kraj mukama, znala bi da sam sama i da se mogu osloniti samo na sebe, mogla bi otvoriti novu stranicu, organizirati si život
Ovako prilagođavaš planove njemu, a planovi se izjalove jer on ne dođe pa ti izvisiš i baš si   :Mad:  
Ili računaš na njega a on ne može od posla
Planiraš more ali promjene mu godišnji, a ti si u svojoj firmi okrenuo nebo i zemlju da dobiješ termin kad i on i ne možeš sad opet mijenjati tri dana prije...
Odgodiš djetetovo krštenje jer su mu u zadnji čas rekli da će ići mjesec dana u inozemstvo... Pa otkazuješ restoran, zoveš ljude da ne dolaze... Da bi na kraju ispalo da ipak nejde on u inozemstvo, nego će netko drugi... I kaj sad da radiš? On ostao a ti sve otkazala, ma ne pada mi na pamet opet sve mijenjat, taman kuma drugačije isplanirala dolazak, drugačije rezervirala avion... Svi ljuti jer je on doma a krstitki nema

I ja puno puta pucam po šavovima, onda provedemo predivan obiteljski vikend, ujutro se dugo izležavamo, mazimo svi četvero, kad vidim koliko ga djeca vole, koliko on nas voli, koliko ja njega volim i ne mogu si zamisliti život bez njega, pa u šetnji Jarunom izluftam mozak i zaboravim sve muke i popucale šavove od prošlog tjedna...
Ipak vjerujem u bolje sutra i kako mi je jedna draga osoba rekla bolje proživjeti sve te muke kad je čovjek mlađi, strpljiviji, dok još ima živaca podnositi to sve...
A onda dolaze bolje i mirnije godine kad stvarno uživaš u obiteljskom životu, kad se materijalno osiguraš, kad su već i djeca veća i sve te vrtićke boleštine i neprospavane noći iza tebe...
A i činjenica je da se bar ne stigneš svađati kao susjedi/ prijatelji, nemaš onih pravih kriza u braku pred razvod, je da budeš ljut i koji put poklopiš telefonsku slušalicu, ali kad je tu cvatu ruže i život je ružičast... Tko je ono negdje na početku napisao, kao žena mornara, vječno zaljubljena...

Sad sam ja odužila... trenutno mi je nekako bolje pa sam zaboravila na one dane kad nemaš 5 min za sebe ni za osnovne potrebe poput najesti se i istuširati, spavati... Sad primjećujem da mi je mrvicu lakše jer su cure mrvicu veće. A i bio nam je tata neko vrijeme tu, bili smo prava family, skupa jeli, spavali, šetali, skupa spremali djecu u krevet i otišao je sad samo na vikend pa sam  :Smile:  što mi se čini da dolaze mrvicu bolja vremena da je više s nama...

----------


## sfinga

bas vam hvala na ovim postovima. posebno tebi mina  :Smile: 
znaju mi se događati faze kada budem ljuta i ocajna i usamljena i onda si pomislim pa sta, bolje da se onda i razvedemo..ionako se vidimo svakih nekoliko mjeseci na nekoliko dana. onda cu bar znati ...necu morati iscekivati...ionako sam stalno sama,a to nije obiteljski život kakav sam si zamisljala. onda se te misli vrte, kad se cujemo budem ljuta, prigovaram za kojekakve gluposti koje mi zapravo nisu ni bitne, kao da imam potrebu povrijediti ga...ono bas bljak...nakon toga naravno mrzim samu sebe i mislim si pa kakva si ti to osoba kada mozes tako nesto misliti i raditi covjeku koji te voli i koji se brine za tebe i vase dijete. koji tamo sam zivi, sam se hrani (i to kako  :Sad:  ), sam si pere i jos radi dan i noc.

ah, ma ni ne znam sta zapravo hocu reci, toliko toga puno ima. svakakvih situacija i svakakvih misli.
evo sada vec treći mjesec teče kako nije dosao, vec sam poprilicno nervozna zbog toga. mozda dođe uskoro a možda i ne. sve ovisi o poslu. znati ce tek ovih dana. 
i da, za kraj ... MM bi volio jos jedno dijete, voljela bih i ja, ali.... jednostavno ne mogu se odluciti, pa kako cu sama s jos jednim djetetom? kako? dok sam bila trudna bio je mozda 2-3 puta dosao, kad sam rodila nije bio tu ..tek nakon cca 2 tjedna je dosao? ne osjecam se sposobnom i dovoljno snaznom. iako..danas sam se gotovo rasplakala u trgovini kad sam vidjela jednu obitelj s troje djece i zamislila si kako bi to bilo. ne znam, a vrijeme leti i s obzirom na godine krajnji je trenutak (zapravo vec malo i kasnim)...a onda opet s druge strane nekada pomislim pa čemu? zašto još jedno dijete? da i ono mjesecima iščekuje tatu, da ga stalno spominje i pita za njega a ja više ne znam sto da kazem.
oprostite...sad sam stvarno prekradašila sa svojim pričama, nažalost povrh svega ovdje nemam skoro pa nikoga kome bih to mogla ispričati a da me razumije i da shvaća to što osjećam

i da, znam da zapravo nije sve tako crno, naravno da ima lijepih dana i sretna sam i presretna sto imamo zdravo i dobro dijete i sto smo mi zdravi, ali...

i jedva čekam da dođe jer tek onda se osjetim potpunom, tek onda je sve dobro. tek onda bih rekla da osjećam da živim život punim plućima. i svaki problem tada izgleda tako malen i beznačajan. i jedva čekam da vidim osmjeh na licu našeg sina kada konačno ugleda svog tatu.

----------


## mina

sfinga   :Love:  

Ja te skroz kužim...
I kako ubije iščekivanje i baš te misli ionako sam uvijek sama, onda se mogu rastati i prekinuti muke...
Ali ipak nisam, preživjela sam, ojačala...
Znala sam ga i psovati što nije tu kad mi je najteže, što sve moram sama... svašta, ali ipak nekako ja bar imam djecu, dom... On sam, daleko od nas, nema ga tko zagrliti i poželjeti laku noć... Pa ipak na kraju sam zaključila koliko god meni bilo fizički teško sve ishendlati njemu je još gore pogotovo psihički


Još jedno dijete, ja sam, (mi smo) uvijek bili za bar još jedno bez obzira na sve. Nekako zato da danas-sutra ipak ima nekoga svoga rođenog (MM jedinac i uvijek mu je krivo što nema brata/sestru)
Ali ja sam možda napravila premalu razliku jer strašno je teško sam sa dvoje malih i užasno zahtjevnih

Sad bi napravila razliku da je veće samostalnije, ne baš preveliku jer bi tada vjerojatno odustala od još jednog, ali kad skine pelene, ide samo na wc, spava cijelu noć, samo zna i još važnije hoće jesti i isto dosta bitno kad se adaptira u vrtić... Možda zvuči ružno, doma si ašalješ diete okolo ali tada ipak uloviš mrvicu vremena za sebe dok je jedno u vrtiću, a beba spava... najedeš se u miru, okupaš
Ja sam s obje doma znala poluditi. Pogotovo kad bi imale različit raspored a nikako ih uskladiti. E tad nisam imala doslovno ni sekunde za sebe...
Taman jedna zaspi, druga se budi... ne spavaš noću, ne stigneš se odmoriti danju- relativno rano počela odbijati i na kraju izbacila dnevno spavanje, ne jedeš... 
Znao mi je brat doći u 10 navečer, nakon što je radio 12-13 sati, voziti skoro sat vremena do mene, a samo da mi donese kruh i mlijeko, nešto što su doma skuhali, jer nisam uspjela s njima otići u dućan, jer nisam stigla skuhati ili zagorilo jer ih nisam mogla ostaviti da vrište, jer se beba nije dala skinuti s cice, pa smo jeli dostavu... i da ih pazi dok se istuširam jer se nisam usudila ostaviti ih same... da mi iznese smeće jer mi je to uz njih bilo nemoguće...
Tada bi ubila MMa da mi je bio blizu, I onak mislim on fino spava, jede, uživa, radi što hoće i kad hoće (ipak ne rade baš 24 sata), nema pojma kak je imati djecu, a ja se patim...
Onda ja od ljutnje odem u shopping i bezveze mu spiskam cijelu plaću koja je tad bila stvarno veeelika, samo da se osvetim na neki način pa sam poslije još jadnija jer smo to mogli uštedjeti...

Ali opet nije tak crno jer njegovi su blizu pa su ga oni nadomještali, tj. uskakali umjesto njega, išli sa mnom po špeceraj, u šetnju i sl...

Ali evo sad je sve to iza mene i uglavnom sam već i zaboravila na te loše dane... malo sam se preporodila i otkad radim, krećem se među ljudima, makla sam se od pelena i dreke 24 sata... Cure bolje spavaju, nisu toliko bolesne, MM je sad više i češće s nama...

Važno je imati uhodan ritam pa lakše dočekaš noć kad znaš sad ću to pa to, a ja ga često nisam imala i jako se dobro izorganizirati, a ja nisam imala volje, nekad bi se prepustila pa što bude... a treba i vremena dok ti se sve posloži i dok skužiš kak ti je najbolje...
Ipak nakon kiše mora svanuti sunce, često se pojavi i prekrasna duga ili čak dvije...

Cure, držite se i naravno uvijek se možete tu izjadati. Meni su puno pomogle cure s foruma, lakše ti je kad se izjadaš a još lakše kad znaš da nisi jedini i da ima ljudi koji prolaze skoro isto i da ni njima nije lako...

Opat sam se raspisala, danas mi je takav dan, da imam toliko toga za reći i samo idu rečenice iz mene (i one koje možda ne bi baš htjela) 
Sad stvarno idem, mala se budi

----------


## mamasch

Cure moje svaka vam čast!   :Kiss:  
Drago mi je što niste klonule duhom, što ipak vidite i ono dobro i lijepo što vas veže uz vaše muževe i zato vam skidam kapu!

----------


## M&T

vi ste sve jake, ja vas jedva čitam od tuge, a o svoj boli ne mogu ni pisat  :Crying or Very sad:  
odavno je otišao, a neće ni doći prije veljače (a i to ako bude sreće)  :Sad:

----------


## sfinga

M&T   :Love:

----------


## ma za

Evo nas, sjedimo zajedno za kompom i tipkamo.   :Smile:  
Spakirale smo tatu i on je otišao. 
Našla sam se u postovima od sfinge i mine. Lakše mi je, jer sam jedno vrijeme mislila da sam luda. Inače sam snažna osoba, čvrstog karaktera no otkad smo family terenac (tak se mi u šali zovemo) čini mi se da se sve to topi. Pogotovo jer smo i ušli u brak i pretpostavljala sam da ćemo sad sve u dvoje. A u stvari sve se nekako poklopilo i sada sam opet solo i sve je opet na meni. 
Neznam koliko cura ili žena zna popraviti auto ili tak nekaj sličnog. 
Ali ponekad pucam. 
Sram me je priznati ali ponekad od umora u ljutnji i bijesu znala sam mu predbaciti da sam samohrana majka.   :Crying or Very sad:   Znam, nije fer. I on pati jer je razdvojen od nas.
No on još nikad nije osjetio kako je to kad neznaš di ti je glava a di rep. D cica, vešmašina čudno skače po kupaonici, doma nema kruha, trebaš po pelene, auto k mehaničaru, čekove platiti, k pedici, u zg, nalazi su loši, .... itd. Milijun stvari. Ah,...
I ovaj petak me čeka muka u zg. Vodim D opet na odjel hematologije i onkologije. Dok vidite kaj tam ima i kak izgledaju sva ona mala dječica, pozli vam. Neznam kak bum opet proživjela taj odlazak tam. Ali drži me nada da bu sve u redu.
Inače bih u ovo doba svaku nedjelju plakala od muke, jer je on otišao. 
No sad se ipak držim. 
Cure, hvala vam na ovom topicu.   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mina

M&T   :Love:  




> Sram me je priznati ali ponekad od umora u ljutnji i bijesu znala sam mu predbaciti da sam samohrana majka.  Znam, nije fer. I on pati jer je razdvojen od nas.


Ne treba te biti sram, nisi jedina. I ja sam to znala govoriti...

Kad sam bila jadna i ljuta što je sve na mojim leđima, što me ostavio samu s dvoje djece i recimo pobjegao od obaveza i problema. Kao u onoj pjesmi, "...svatko od nas križ svoj nosi, a ja nosim za nas oboje..." A zapravo sad kad gledam iz malo drugog kuta, kad nisam više bijesna to uopće nije tako jer on se isto jako puno žrtvovao. Ja ne bi mogla da ne vidim djecu, da ih ne zagrlim ujutro i navečer... Pa kad se sjetim da mu je padalo na pamet da da otkaz i dođe kući samo da nas zagrli... Nije pobjegao od žičane, debele žene i dječje dreke i pokakanih pelena nego je zajedničkom odlukom otišao zaraditi kako bi imali za pristojan život. Da sam ja rekla da ne može otići sigurno ne bi išao nego bi skupa sa mnom nespavao, mijenjao pelene- samo što onda možda ne bi ni imali za pelene

I recimo njemu je povratak sigurno strašan, ne zna što ga doma čeka, koliko su djeca narasla- vido je slike i stalno smo se čuli/ gledali prek kompa (Hvala Bogu na internetu, na skypu, yahoo, MSNu...) ali ne znaš kak će te prihvatiti, koliko se žena psihički promijenila, kak će se ponašat prema tebi sad kad je dokazala da te ne treba i da može preživjeti bez tebe, da joj ne treba nitko da popravi auto, zavrne žarulju, izbuši rupu u zidu...

Ali to mogu misliti sad hladne glave, pokušavajući razumijeti i njegovu stranu... Kad sam bila sama s bolesnom djecom, praznim frižiderom jer mi je problem otići po špeceraj i hrpom smeća na balkonu jer mi je problem odnjet ga u kontenjer dok mi se netko od familije ne smiluje i dođe mi pomoć onda nisam uopće razmišljala kako je njemu...

Znala sam biti strašno sebična i gledati samo kako se ja tu patim... I mislim da sve mi to radimo. Kao i da u tim trenucima razmišljamo pa što će mi uopće, ionak sam samohrana mama ili što će mi njegov novac meni treba netko s kim ću dijeliti sve obaveze, kućne poslove i tekuće probleme, tko će me navečer zagrliti kad sam umorna i tužna...
A ne netko tko će mi se javiti za dva dana ako bude imao sreće da u isto vrijeme možemo na net, kad ću ja već zaboraviti što me danas mučilo i riješiti sve što treba (popravit auto, otići u dućan, obaviti pedijatra...)...

Ajde neću više...

 :Kiss:   svima i držite se...

----------


## yokok

Mina i Sfinga slažem se s vama.
Stvarno je ponekad jako, jako teško i koliko god se trudiš gledati na to s pozitivne strane ponekad jednostavno ne možeš.
Ja sam po prirodi veliki optimist, ali kad ti je dijete čitvu noć plakalo, kao što kažete frižider prazan a balkon pun smeća jednostavno imaš osjećaj da se on od svega izvukao i da je najlakše zarađivati novac i ne brinuti o ostalom. Ipak nije to baš tako jer kad si daleko i najmanja stvar ti se čini velikom. Svaki problem koji ja imam kod kuće njemu se čini sto puta većim. 

A onda kad konačno dođe doma treba mu vremena da se privikne na naš ritam jer je 4 mjeseca bio okružen morem i nekolicinom nepoznatih ljudi. Onda želi ruček u podne, jer je tako bilo na brodu, večeru u 6,  jer je tako bilo na brodu i još sto drugih stvari jer je tako bilo na brodu. Mene to izluđuje jer smatram da kad dođe doma treba zaboraviti taj prokleti brod a ga donosti u našu kuću.
Ipak trudim se razumjeti da njie lako nakon 4-5 mjeseci u jedan dan promijenioti film u glavi i živjeti jedan potpuno drugi život.
Nako nekog vremena se priviknemo jedni na druge i sve savršeno funkcionira do ponovnog rastanka...

----------


## Marna

*sfinga, mina, ma za, M&T, yokok i sve druge moje supatnice* srdačan pozdrav na ovome pdf-u! 
Jednom sam nešto pisala i često sam čitala, ali budući da sam opet počela raditi u kolovozu ove godine, rijetko sam na forumu. 
Hm, pogodite zašto?  :Mad:  
Suosjećam sa svime što pišete i zaista sve te emocije i umor i sama proživljavam. MM nije pomorac, ali kao da jest, jer je zbog posla dosta odsutan. Npr. u zadnja dva tjedna bio je 2 dana doma (bio je izvan granica Lijepe naše)! Djeci jako, jako nedostaje, a naravno i meni, ali navikla sam da tako živimo, a njima je ipak teže  :Sad:  . Znam i osjećam da je i njemu teško što se ne vidimo, ali kad smo zajedno doma, tada smo svi sretni, opušteni, mirni. 
Živim u gradu u kojem nemam nikoga od rodbine (moji roditelji su u Dalmaciji, braco u Švicarskoj i jako mi nedostaju  :Sad:  , rijetko se viđamo!). 
Roditelji MMa često pomognu, svekrva je u mirovini i čuva P., a K. vodim u vrtić. Svekrva se istinski trudi, pomaže, ali ipak, ovdje na ovom pdf-u, moram priznati, da većinu stvari volim raditi sama. Možda s njom nisam bliska kao što sam sa svojom mamom, ali kad sve posložim, ne radi se o bliskosti, slaganju-neslaganju naravi i sl. Možda se čini egoistično, ali osjećam neko posebno zadovoljstvo i snagu kad npr. skuham ručak, vodim djecu u knjižnicu, u šetnju, pa i u dosadnu kupovinu. U studentskim danima sam naučila da sve sama radim, organiziram i u svakom smislu sam prestala ovisiti o roditeljima. Ponekad me smeta kad mi stariji žele dati savjet kako bi oni nešto uradili, rekli i sl., a da ih nisam ni pitala! I sada bi te mudre sijede glave rekle "Što ne spavaš u ovo doba? Zar moraš tandrljat po tastaturi i visit' na forumu?"  :Mad:  
E lipi moji, ali ovo je gušt! Tišina, mir, djeca i MM spavaju, a ovo je onih mojih zlatnih 5 minuta, he, he ...
Ipak, u ponedjeljak mi je opet šmrc, šmrc  :Sad:  , jer je MM opet na putu, a mi smo sami doma, ali živim sa spoznajom da tako mora biti zbog xy razloga. Hrabrim samu sebe, djecu i sve vas ovdje. Svima pusa!  :Kiss:  
Sad sam se i ja malko "ispuhala", pa mi je lakše.  :Wink:

----------


## yokok

Drage moje cure evo želim s vama podijelitim sretnu vijest!

MM je trebao doći s broda krajem prosinca i ja sam se već psihički s tugom u srcu spremala na to da ćemo ja i moja curica same provesti Božić.
Jučer nas je zvao i rekao da dolazi slijedeći tjedan  :D  :D  :D !
Samo vi koje ste same možete razumjeti moju sreću!
Nadam se da će i neku od vas razveseliti slična vijest.

Velika   :Kiss:   svima!

----------


## MalenaMM

Cure, ja vam se iskreno divim.

Uopće mi je nezamislivo (osobno) voditi takav život, živjeti ga.
Da se razumijemo, sigurno bih bila spremna na takvo što kao privremeno rješenje. No, na duže vrijeme...ne. Ali, jel, nikad ne reci nikad, zar ne?

Stoga, drago mi je vidjeti vas vesele i nasmijane i kad vas ovakvi neočekivani pozivi/dolasci ugodno iznenade   :Kiss:  

Želim vas skore dolaske, obiteljske izlete i ručkove, slatka buđenja i naravno, da nadolazeće blagdane provedete svi skupa   :Love:

----------


## ma za

> Nadam se da će i neku od vas razveseliti slična vijest.
> 
> Velika    svima!


Drago mi je zbog vas. Jako!!!!!!!!!!
Mi se nadamo da ćemo provesti bar božićno jutro zajedno. Više od toga ne ide. Morat će natrag. Al bar nešto. 
Uživajte!  :Heart:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## štrigica

svim mamama koje čekaju da ih netko navečer zagrli i reče da će bit sve ok jedno veliko   :Heart:  
i meni je tako zadnjih godinu dana ali izdržat ću samo zato da već jednom budem imala svoj krov nad glavom

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## mina

> Drage moje cure evo želim s vama podijelitim sretnu vijest! 
> 
> MM je trebao doći s broda krajem prosinca i ja sam se već psihički s tugom u srcu spremala na to da ćemo ja i moja curica same provesti Božić. 
> Jučer nas je zvao i rekao da dolazi slijedeći tjedan    ! 
> Samo vi koje ste same možete razumjeti moju sreću! 
> Nadam se da će i neku od vas razveseliti slična vijest.


Baš mi je drago zbog vas  :D 

A meni MM saopćio da će ga "kačiti" ili Božić ili Nova Godina...

Između je valjda "smjena" pa jedno od toga sigurno neće biti s nama   :Sad:  , nadam se da na kraju neće ispasti oboje

----------


## Marna

Iskreno se radujem s vama! :D 
I MM  :Heart:   je rekao da će biti doma s nama za Božić i novu godinu!
Nadam se da će tako biti do daljnjega, ali opet je i ovaj tjedan više na putu nego doma.  :Sad:  
I kad dođe doma navečer, dok večera u kuhinji, dječica pod obvezno traže da ih hrani iz svog tanjura (a ranije su već večerali, ali im je slatko jesti u društvu s tatom  :Love:  ), a ja se rastapam  :Zaljubljen:  
Npr. večeras smo bili u društvu s jednom mamom i njenim dečkima. NJM radi u smjenama, pa nas često pozove da se družimo, djeca nam uživaju u zajedničkoj igri, a nas dvije se sjetimo starih studentskih dana ...

----------


## tratincica

moj dragi odlazi sutra   :Crying or Very sad:  i nece doci bar 5 mj....ja sam trudna i hormoni me rasturaju pa sam tuznija nego ikad - iako mi je svaki put pretesko kad odlazi. termin mi je 03.06 pa se nadam da ce bar 15ak dana prije poroda stici kuci
pred nama je bar par burnih i teskih dana adaptacije...a onda se stvarno skuliram i pokusam sve kockice poslozit i organizirat nase vrijeme da imamo sto manje vremena za razmisljanje...najteze je navece naravno. a i to sto ne znam kako cu sad s trudnocom gurat do kraja sama, nadam se da ce sve biti OK
pozdrav svima...i drzite se (mozemo mi to)

----------


## ma za

> moj dragi odlazi sutra   i nece doci bar 5 mj....ja sam trudna i hormoni me rasturaju pa sam tuznija nego ikad - iako mi je svaki put pretesko kad odlazi. termin mi je 03.06 pa se nadam da ce bar 15ak dana prije poroda stici kuci
> pred nama je bar par burnih i teskih dana adaptacije...a onda se stvarno skuliram i pokusam sve kockice poslozit i organizirat nase vrijeme da imamo sto manje vremena za razmisljanje...najteze je navece naravno. a i to sto ne znam kako cu sad s trudnocom gurat do kraja sama, nadam se da ce sve biti OK
> pozdrav svima...i drzite se (mozemo mi to)


  :Heart:   :Love:  
(moj M je otišao 20 dana prije poroda, bilo mi je koma s hormonima )

----------


## M&T

> M&T   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Sram me je priznati ali ponekad od umora u ljutnji i bijesu znala sam mu predbaciti da sam samohrana majka.  Znam, nije fer. I on pati jer je razdvojen od nas.
> 			
> ...


ah, nažalost ovo je ono što ja i osjećam već godinama  :Crying or Very sad:  
I ne gledam na to kao na neku njegovu veliku žrtvu...mirno spava, dobro jede, a to što mu je teško što ne vidi djecu kako rast i ne poljubi ih pred spavanje mu ne pada toliko teško koliko bi meni padalo jer je on jaki muškarac, ne brine se oko bolesne djece ni oko pokvarenog auta, ni nagomilanog smeća ili nesređenog stana....
I ne brine se kako će ga djeca prihvatiti jer ga svaki puta prihvaćaju super jer su ga jako željna pogotovo sad kad su mali, a kad porastu već se pripremio na to da će im bit "smetnja", ne brine se koliko mu se žena psihički promjenila jer mu ja to ionako svaki put govorim da sam poluluda, ali da ga unatoč tomu do boli volim i čekam....
i da, ljubomorna sam što je njemu toliko dobro  :Crying or Very sad:  


i najgori dio svega je što me nitko ne može uvjerit u suprotno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## koalica

Iako kod mene nije situacija tako drastična, ipak mi fali mm. Evo taman je 6 dana na putu, ja živim dosta daleko od svih u gradu tako da sam svima izvan ruke i uglavnom mi nitko ne dolazi pomoć, pa se snalazim nekako sama. Posao, vozi u jaslice, radi, obavi šoping, po nju, doma kuhaj spramaaj..........i u svemu tome mi se čini da je ona opet zakinuta jer ja nemam vremena dovoljno joj se posvetiti   :Sad:   A odvojenost od mm-a mi jako teško pada, ne znam jel stvar mojih frustracija što sam sama i što sve moram obavljat sama i o svemu u kući sama voditi računa,.............a u svemu tome ne vidim neki viši cilj (npr. veća plaća - bolje sutra...). U ovih godinu dana što je mm promjenio posao jako smo se udaljili..........i da ne pišem dalje, teško podnosim. Više bih voljela da nemamo novaca, da imamo mali stančić, da si ne mogu priuštit kavu svaki dan, ali da smo zato češće zajedno   :Sad:

----------


## koalica

Eh da, samo da još dodam da oboje imamo želju imati još djece, ali ja se bojim da neću moći sama s još jednim djetetom.........jer i ovako pucam po šavovima.

----------


## sfinga

yokok   :D   baš mi je drago

moja trenutna situacija je da MM nakon, evo bit će četiri mjeseca dolazi kući, vjerojatno na tjedan, eventualno dva i onda sve ponovno.
ah, šta da kažem na sve to... 
 kao i obično imala bih štošta za reći ali naravno nemam vremena. jedva stignem s vremena na vrijeme pročitati postove.

ne znam događa li se vama isto ali kad ga ovako dugo nema pomislim kako mi zapravo ni ne treba   :shock: 

pa ja zaista mogu sve sama, uvijek se nekako snađem..naravno da je lakše u dvoje, ali evo..ide nekako. kad malo dublje pokušam analizirati možda je to samo neki obrambeni mehanizam, ne znam? jer kad dođe ja se sva nekako otopim, nisam više onako čvrsta kao kad nije tu. i zapravo sve mi poremeti pa kad ode onda mi treba par dana da se saberem i krenem dalje svojim uobičajenim ritmom i životom.
 u svakom slučaju sretna sam što me jad, tuga i očaj skoro nisu uhvatili, čak mi i pms prolazi a da ga ni ne primjetim, što je za mene čudno jer sam onda poprilično plačljiva.

zapravo osjećam....ne, ne, kriva riječ.... funkcioniram kao robot.    
samo obavljam svoje zadatke ali osjećaji...ne znam....nema ih...
hmmm, bit će da se to moja podsvjest brine za moje psihičko stanje pa mi je osjećaje (dobre i loše) spremila na sigurno sve dok si budem mogla priuštiti da ih pokažem. možda to zvuči tužno, grozno....ali čini mi se da mi je tako bolje. i sama sam se zaprepastila kad sam jedan dan shvatila da tako funkcioniram. nisam bila ni svjesna dokle sam dogurala. inače uvijek za sebe volim reći da sam hipersenzibilna, a vidi me sad...kao od kamena.

evo lupetam svašta, a zapravo samo vam želim reći držite se i ne daj te se  i da vas volim i doživljavam nas kao neki mali klan jer nitko drugi nas ne može bolje razumjeti. 

veeeeelika   :Kiss:

----------


## makita

Kako li si ti to lipo sročila!!!
 :Kiss:  

I mislim da si rekla jednu veliku istinu-to ti je samo obrambeni mehanizam. Čuvaj ga, a kad ti situacija dopusti, prepusti se osjećajima  :Heart:

----------


## Rhea

> pa ja zaista mogu sve sama, uvijek se nekako snađem..naravno da je lakše u dvoje, ali evo..ide nekako. kad malo dublje pokušam analizirati možda je to samo neki obrambeni mehanizam, ne znam? jer kad dođe ja se sva nekako otopim, nisam više onako čvrsta kao kad nije tu. i zapravo sve mi poremeti pa kad ode onda mi treba par dana da se saberem i krenem dalje svojim uobičajenim ritmom i životom.


*sfinga*, baš si ovo lijepo napisala, isto tako se i ja osjećam, kad je MM doma ( pomorac), totalno sam opuštena i imam osjećaj da ništa ne mogu sama, a kad ode, nakon par dana, neka čudesna snaga se pojavi, znaš da nemaš drugog izbora i krećeš dalje sama i jaka.

*tratincica*, ma možeš ti to  :Smile:   Evo, i mi ovih dana čekamo da nam beba stigne, bili smo 4 mjeseca sami bez tate, ali izdržali smo, i evo sad svi skupa čekamo, za razliku od prošle trudnoće kad sam od 9 mjeseci trudnoće bila sama 6 mjeseci, na porod me vozila Hitna, sve prošla sama, pa evo sve smo preživili. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## sfinga

:Laughing:    nemojte se čuditi ali mene i danas nasmiju neke anegdote

mene na porod odvezao prijatelj koji me je inače tih dana (svaki drugi) vozio na kontrolni ctg u bolnicu, a onih dana između je vozio svoju ženu također iz istog razloga. kada me je prijavljivao u bolnici, neke podatke nije znao kao npr. moje novo prezime, na što ga je začuđeno žena pitala pa tko ste vi  :shock:   a on će: pa prijatelj. 

a kad su mi donijeli moje stvari koje mi je ostavio rekli su mi evo donio vam je muž stvari, a ja sam ko iz topa: pa nije mi to muž  :Smile:   , kao otkuda im takva ideja da stvari donosi muž

u devet mjeseci vidjeli smo se mislim 2 ili 3 puta po nekoliko dana. kad se malisa rodio dosao je tek par tjedana poslije. i tako.. ja sam baš prava samohrana majka  :Wink: 


ali što me ne ubije to me ojača (osim ponekad)...kad baš zaredaju problemi i loši dani, ali trenutno sam u plusu   :Wink:

----------


## yokok

*Tratincica* iskreno suosjećam s tobom, ali samo hrabro. Bit će bolje kad prođe nekoliko dan i kad život uđe u kolotečinu. 
Misli na bebicu i neka te tješi pomisao da će TM ipak biti tu kad se rodi. Misli na sve one krasne dječje stvarčice koje ćete skupa kupovati po trgovinama a koje si možda i ne bi mogli priuštiti da je on čitavo vrijeme tu.
Često novac i njie neka utjeha, ali kad nema ništa drugo treba i u tome pronaći nešto pozitivno.

 Velika   :Kiss:  !

----------


## modesty71

Naš tata radi terenski posao, ali najčešće spava doma, tako da nije da ga nema mjesecima, ali često se događa da samo prespava i ujutro rano opet ide dalje. Tako je bilo zadnjih tjedan dana. A mene je uhvatila viroza, temperatura i totalna nemoć. Dve noći je mala spavala kod bake i dede, ali kad se ona vratila, znala sam da više nema bolovanja. A onda je uslijedila menga (potoci krvi) + migrena za poludit. Sreća da je dijete bilo razumno i pustilo mamu da krepava, a ona se zabavljala sama. Navečer me glava popustila taman na pol sata, da ju uspijem uspavati. Drugi dan slično... I onda sam si mislila kak je vama samima :? . Zbilja ne stignete ni odbolovati bolest. 

Malena tatu voli, ali je već navikla da ga nema. Kad je tu, on zna biti umoran i nabrušen, od nje očekuje apsolutnu poslušnost, a naravno da ju ne može dobit kad ga nema, pa se često "svađaju" i onda ja moram biti između njih da ublažim situaciju, i to mi još više ždere živce.

Iscrpljena sam od samoće... iako mi ponekad i paše jer sam već navikla. Kako dalje? Tko zna...

----------


## makita

> Iscrpljena sam od samoće... iako mi ponekad i paše jer sam već navikla.


Kad mi se dogodi da ovako pomislim, prestrašim se

----------


## mikka

ja sam, nakon godinu i nesto napokon docekala da zivimo sami, u istoj drzavi, gradu, pa cak i stanu  :Wink:  , jer su md-ovi roditelji napokon otisli na tu diplomatsku misiju u tunis. moja sreca je potrajala, necete vjerovati, puna 2 tjedna. nakon sto je on otisao na terensko snimanje koje traje tjedan dana a nas plasirao natrag u zg da se ne brine da li se sami snalazimo, javio mi se u prosli petak s vijescu-u tunisu je, nakon mjesec i pol dana, umro njegov tata  :Sad:  .

i evo sada opet u ovom stanu sa svekrvom, koja ne propusta naglasiti svaki dan po vise puta kako je ovo njena kuca. posto md-ov posao ne dozvoljava da se on preseli u zagreb, a ja sa svekrvom necu zivjeti ni u najdubljem ludilu, moja trakavica se i dalje nastavlja, a blize se bozic i nova godina...

----------


## tratincica

uh mikka drzi se    :Heart:  

evo ja pomalo dolazim k sebi...iako prazina jos odjekuje po stanu

----------


## ma za

> i evo sada opet u ovom stanu sa svekrvom, koja ne propusta naglasiti svaki dan po vise puta kako je ovo njena kuca. posto md-ov posao ne dozvoljava da se on preseli u zagreb, a ja sa svekrvom necu zivjeti ni u najdubljem ludilu, moja trakavica se i dalje nastavlja, a blize se bozic i nova godina...


Drž se......  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Anci

Prvi put sad gledam ovaj topic i cure, svaka vam čast. I vama i VM-ovima.

MM i ja smo živjeli skoro 2 godine odvojeno, ostala trudna, rodila, spremala jedan veeeeliki ispit...ali nekako je prošlo.

Sad, kad smo opet skupa, ne mogu zamisliti tu odvojenost. 

Ali, kao što je netko gore rekao, kad smo malo skupa, nemaš vremena za gluposti, tih par dana koje smo provodili skupa, zbilja smo uživali- vječno zaljubljeni. Posebni su to trenuci.

A i njima je teško. Kad samo zamislim da ja moram na dugi službeni put bez svojih curica, da one moraju ostati s tatom- mislim da bih poludjela!

Da ne duljim- svaka vam čast i držim fige da će vam uskoro krenuti na bolje!!!!

----------


## vcruicks

Ponajprije, pozdrav svim hrabrim mamama! MM jako puno nema i tako je otkad se znamo, kad smo "hodali", pa mi se čini da sam ja malo "oguglala", ali da je teško, jest. MM nema 3 mjeseca, pa je onda doma 3 tjedna, mali nam ima 3 godine, a za kojih 8 mjeseci dobit će bracu ili seku :D  Ja, naravno, radim, shef mi je jako dobar, al šta to pomaže kad me nema po cijele dane?! Da bude još zanimljivije, mali mi je jako boležljiv, pa žongliram, a zbog usporenog razvoja govora idemo u SUVAG (žongliraj some more!!!  :Grin:  ) Razumijevanja okoliine baš i nema, nema izvlačenja niti šlepanja jer nam baka i deda isto rade, i tak.
Ali u biti sve je ok. Ja radim za dvoje, jer znam da i MM nije na GO i da pokušava zaraditi da bismo bili svoji na svome. Moj mali Miš obožava svoga taticu (tu je i jezična barijera između njih, ali ništa nije nesavladivo, očito!). Ja mislim da je to zato što on osjeća da se MM i ja jako volimo i cijenimo, i da je on sav naš svijet. A ja sam odlučila, ako treba, zavrtjet ću svijet u suprotnom smjeru ako treba, samo da naš svijet bude sretan! Elem, nema predaje! velika   :Kiss:

----------


## malena beba

prekrasno   :Love:  
cestitam na bebici sta raste u tebi   :Heart:

----------


## luce23

Evo da se i ja pridružim svim samostalnim mama. MM je je vojsci ( profesionalnoj) pa često izbiva. Tereni, straže, vježbe itd Često smo sami moj bebač i ja. Teško mi je jer nisam zamišljala svoj bračni život ovako ali što bi...najgore mi je što će u 8 mjesecu u mirovnu misiju pa ću tih 6 mjeseci neprestano biti u strahu da mu se što ne dogodi. Naravno i Božić ćemo provest sami  :Crying or Very sad:  . Ja sam jako razočarana i ogorčena na sve to- tako kad dođe ja sam ljuta i onda i to vrijeme provedemo svađajući se i raspravljajući. Ja neprestano govorim kako mi je teško, usamljena sam,umorna itd Njemu vjerojato to moje kukanje ide na živce jer nije on kriv što ga nema, mora tako biti...I u vezi smo dosta vremena provodili odvojeno no tada je moj način života bio drugačiji pa nisam bila ogorčena kao sad. Zbog te razdvojenosti njegova uloga oca je jako mala i to mi je krivo radi mog sina. Smatram da je uloga oca jako bitna pogotovo kod muške djece. Vjerojatno će biti lakše kad ja pođem radit i kretat se. Sad sam većinom doma i to me ubija. S malom bebom i sama   :Sad:  dok snesem kolica s 3 kata nije mi do ničega, pa vuci kese iz trgovine,gdje god pođem moram bebu spremat nosit sa sobom...luda sam više najgore je što znam da će tako biti cijeli život  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vcruicks

luce23,   :Love:  . Znam da ti je teško, neko vrijeme sam i ja bila u tom điru, ali me brzo pustilo kad sam se osvrnula oko sebe i shvatila da takvi brakovi teško opstaju. MM ima uglavnom prijatelje koji su u sličnoj situaciji i mahom se svi razvode. Ženama je teško (bit će ti još teže kad kreneš raditi), njih nikad nema da pomognu, ali ni da sa njima podijelimo one teške i sretne trenutke. Ni MM nema ovaj Božić, nije bio doma ni lani...i žao mi je, naravno, jer nijedan dan bez njega nije potpun. Ali...ne znam, meni stalno svi moji govore kako sam hrabra i kako ja to sve sama. Što ću, kad moram. Mi smo shvatili da moramo biti tolerantni i kad je MM doma, onda on preuzme dio onih svakodnevnih obaveza i pomaže mi oko klinca. Naizmjenice idemo u teretanu (to je meni čista privilegija kad je MM doma, inače mjesecima ne idem), priuštimo se koje kino ili tihu večer i vrijeme samo za nas dvoje (u sred noći kad malo slatko čudovište spava). I onda smo svi   :Grin:  Razgovarajte bez optuživanja, dogovorite se. Druge nema.   :Wink:

----------


## luce23

> luce23,   . Znam da ti je teško, neko vrijeme sam i ja bila u tom điru, ali me brzo pustilo kad sam se osvrnula oko sebe i shvatila da takvi brakovi teško opstaju. MM ima uglavnom prijatelje koji su u sličnoj situaciji i mahom se svi razvode. Ženama je teško (bit će ti još teže kad kreneš raditi), njih nikad nema da pomognu, ali ni da sa njima podijelimo one teške i sretne trenutke. Ni MM nema ovaj Božić, nije bio doma ni lani...i žao mi je, naravno, jer nijedan dan bez njega nije potpun. Ali...ne znam, meni stalno svi moji govore kako sam hrabra i kako ja to sve sama. Što ću, kad moram. Mi smo shvatili da moramo biti tolerantni i kad je MM doma, onda on preuzme dio onih svakodnevnih obaveza i pomaže mi oko klinca. Naizmjenice idemo u teretanu (to je meni čista privilegija kad je MM doma, inače mjesecima ne idem), priuštimo se koje kino ili tihu večer i vrijeme samo za nas dvoje (u sred noći kad malo slatko čudovište spava). I onda smo svi   Razgovarajte bez optuživanja, dogovorite se. Druge nema.


Ma znam  da imaš pravo -moram malo poradit na sebi i to prihvatit! Nema ništa od svađanja, ljutnje i zamjeranja.Nije da mi je drago ali...drago mi je što nisam jedina koja će Božić provest sama s bebicom.Budući da on doji ja nisam neki sladokusac...neda mi se spremt ništa božićno..kome? a onda božić kao da nije božić  :Crying or Very sad:  baš me opucala neka tuga radi ovih blagdana  :Sad:

----------


## sfinga

luce23 jedna tebi   :Kiss:    i jedna bebici   :Kiss:  

nemam ti što pametno reći, zapravo sve i sama znaš i što bi trebala i što ne bi trebala. ako ti išta znači eto 100% te razumijem i sama sam milijun puta prolazila i prolazim kroz iste osjećaje. a što se tiče blagdana ni ja ih iz istog razloga ne volim ,ali oni prođu. malo te bace u očaj no skoro već dan-dva poslije kao da nisu ni bili. nema druge nego naći snage u sebi, pokušati posložiti misli i život da ipak ne bude sve tako tužno. mene isto trenutno "pere" više ljutnja i nezadovoljstvo nego tuga, ali nastojim se srediti. drži se   :Heart:

----------


## bebelina

Imam 11 godina staza samoce, dvoje djece, nikog svog u gradu gdje zivim.. Vjeruj mi, bez obzira na krize izgradila sam sebi ugodan zivot , a vrijeme koje provodimo skupa trudimo se da bude kvalitetno. Temperamentni smo oboje , pravi dalmatinci, pa malo zesce raspravljamo , ali zivot nije bajka. Svjesna sam da se mm zrtvuje da bi priustio meni i djeci lagodan zivot pa se svaki put pokusam postaviti u njegovu kozu prije nego pocnem grintat. Znam da ti Bozic bez njega nije pravi , ako ne jedes kolace napravi ukrase , okiti bor , nauci djete carima Bozica... I imas jednu veeliku   :Kiss:  i drzi se , sve ce to proci!  :Love:

----------


## sandra23

mog mm nema sad već 2,5 mjeseca sa eventualnim pauzama za vikend,znači 5-6 dana ga nema 1-2 je doma i tako već 2,5mj...TO mi toliko ide na živce da opistai ne mogu.Ne da to nije nešto što ja želim,ili što on želi,već ja definitivno NEĆU i nastavi li to tako nešto će se morat mijenjat definitivno.
Moj (sad pokojni)otac je cijeli život izbivao valjda od mojih 19g(kad je umro-pogodite-na putu) bio je u mom životu prisutan sve skupa možda 10g ako i toliko.I to je kad se sve zbroji.A zadnjih godina nije ga bilo uopće.
Nije sve u novcu,stisnut ćemo se i za manje samo da nismo odvojeni.Kad ga nema i kad dođe svađamo se zbog svega što on misli da ne treba a ja sam čekala da dođe i pomogne/shvati/napravi.
Sad sam krenula raditi,mala je bolesna.....Oću poludjeti.
Prije nije toliko putovao...ali u firmi sad valjda krenulo i nema ga i nema...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## yokok

> Ja imama nešto manje staža od bebeline, ali isti pogled na odvojen život.
> Baš sam danas s mm razgovarala o tome kako sam ustvari zadovoljna svojim životom. Ponekad je stvarno teško kad ga nema po 4 mjeseca, ali super je kad možeš kao mi danas potrošiti 1000 kn bez puno razmišljanja.
> Sve što imaš u životu moraš platiti ne ovaj ili na onaj način.
> Bitno je kako stvari postaviš u glavi...

----------


## mina

luce   :Love:  


Meni se osjećaji dosta izmjenjuju, nekad i prečesto. Onak kao da sam dvolična osoba. u jednom trenu sam jako jako, ljuta, depresivna itd, udavila bi i njega i njegovog šefa i sve po spisku...
Nisam očekivala takav život, žao mi je što više ne sudjeluje u odgoju, što ne dijelimo doslovno sve obaveze, brige, zajedno rješavamo tekuće probleme

A onda si skockam, pokušavam voditi život kak meni odgovora, pomirim se s tim, gledam ljepšu stranu, tj. kak ja mogu krojit po svom dok ga nema

Ma naravno da je teško, inače sve više brakova propada. Ja sam milijun puta na rubu da i ja kažem da je gotovo. Onako želim sve ili ništa, ne želim se više mrvice...

Pred blagadane je najgore jer onako sve je u ozračju obitelji, zajedništva, a ti znaš da to ne možeš priuštiti svojoj djeci, da niste normalna obitelj... Da nećete zajedno kititi bor, da se neće djeca ušuljati mami i tati u krevet, da nećete zajedno otvarati poklone...
I onda svi susjedi krenu u obiteljsku šetnju- mama, tata, djeca, a ti možeš samo sanjat o takvim danima i   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## irenas

*mina*  :Love:

----------


## ma za

hm, evo čitam i mislim si bit će bolje jer nisam jedina.  Baš smo jučer navečer mm i ja vodili težak razgovor preko sms. Ja sam u zadnje vrijeme stalno tužna i na rubu plača, iako to pred D skrivam al znam da i ona to osjeća, a mm pita zašto. Nije mu baš jasno. Iscrpljena od vuče kolica, vrečica, čišćenja, kuhanja, neispavana a k tome baš se bliže blagdani i totalna tuga. Gledam tv, svugdje vesele obitelji, zajedno kupuju, vesele se i druže se. A mi? 
Inače sam zbilja vedra osoba i malo toga me može pokositi i uvijek, al uvijek gledam vedru stranu, ali sad...... Hm, hm, ...
Nedostaje mi toplina, zagrljaj. Al onda opet stisnem se k D i mislim kako sve to trpim i radim zbog nje, pa mi je nekako lakše. 
Cure, znam da vam to možda ne znači puno, ali sve vas grlim i šaljem veliki osmijeh. 
One koje će biti same za B šaljem veliku pusu jer i mi ćemo po novome očito solirati iako smo se nadali da ćemo biti zajedno. 
Tko zna, možda se sve priključimo na net, pa se možemo u b noći kad naši anđeli spavaju (ako!) jadati jedne drugima.   :Love:

----------


## mikka

mi cemo za bozic biti zajedno, a za ng odvojeni. on mora biti na groblju 1.1. ujutro (to je neki obicaj, 40 dana od pogreba ili od smrti nisam sad sigurna) a meni se vise ne da stalno putovati sim tam. ja odlucila da cu ostati doma dok se on ne smisli s kim hoce zivjeti. odlucila sam da je jedini uvjet pod kojim idem zivjeti u drugi grad/drzavu taj da zivimo sami, makar u supi. cak i pod cijenu da ostanemo razdvojeni. stvarno, ovako kao do sad vise nema nikakvog smisla.

ne znam ni zasto ovo pisem, kad mozda pokleknem, po cu opet biti bezkicmenjak. oj zivote, oj zivote..  :Laughing:

----------


## Kejt

mi smo za božić vjerojatno skupa, nije još sigurno pa se ne veselim previše, da se ne razočaram
je, bed je za blagdane, al  prođe to sve, a i možemo sve uredit i u te dane da bude baš lijepo
ne dajte mi se  :Love:

----------


## ronin

mikka donijela si razumnu odluku  :Heart:

----------


## ma za

uf, u velikoj sam krizi, al nemam nikog da se potužim pa gnjavim sve vas a kratko sam s vama i znam da možda nemam pravo na to. 
Jučer smo se počeli nešto međusobno pucati preko sms jer mene lovi tuga oko blagdana, a prije sat vremena sam otvorila njegovu ispis mobitela i opet se meni javile neke sumnje (koje su prije nekog vremena bile opravdane, al on je s time prekinuo). Nazvala sam ga i odmah optužila a da nisam ni razmislila i provjerila to. Nažalost bila sam u krivu. No on je sad tu povrijeđeni (jer ima i pravo biti) no ja se još uvijek borim s ljubomorom i samoćom. Da to nije sve njemu je dosta i toga što ga kad se vrati doma provjeravam di je i kad se vraća (a ja to samo radim jer ga vidim na dan i pol i htjela bi da je to vrijeme onda s nama a ne po kafićima s prijateljima i ko zna di). 
Ah , znam da priča nema ni glavu ni rep, al on mi je sad napisal da mu je dosta toga, da tak ne želi više živjeti i neželi mi se više javiti. Svi osjećaji su mi zbrkani, misli lutaju, glava puca a suze teku. 
Teško mi je priznati al ja sam jedna od onih koja je morala i htjela oprostiti prevaru nakon tjedan dana braka. On je k tome na terenu. Teško mi se sada nositi sa svim ovim osjećajima. Nitko za sve ovo ni nezna. Brinem se za njega, no onda mi to se javi neki glas i pita tko se brine za mene. 
Neznam.....
Možda nisam trebala tako reagirati, možda zaslužuje povjerenje.  :/   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Moover

> Nažalost bila sam u krivu


ili, nasreću si bila u krivu...   :Grin:

----------


## yokok

*Ma za*
Kad netko jednom iznevjeri tvoje povjerenje nije lako opet vjerovati, ali ako si mu već oprostila i do sada vjerovala daj mu još malo kredita.
Možda stvarno nije ništa loše nego te hvata kriza pred ove blagdane.

I nemoj misliti da zato što si nova nemaš pravo pojadati se.
Zato smo svi mi tu da s drugima dijelimo svoje tuge i radosti.
Ponekad je uteha, pa makar i nepoznatih, ljudi dragocijena.

Šaljem ti veliku   :Kiss:   i nadam se da će sutra biti bolje!

----------


## mina

> Ma za 
> Kad netko jednom iznevjeri tvoje povjerenje nije lako opet vjerovati, ali ako si mu već oprostila i do sada vjerovala daj mu još malo kredita. 
> Možda stvarno nije ništa loše nego te hvata kriza pred ove blagdane. 
> 
> I nemoj misliti da zato što si nova nemaš pravo pojadati se. 
> Zato smo svi mi tu da s drugima dijelimo svoje tuge i radosti. 
> Ponekad je uteha, pa makar i nepoznatih, ljudi dragocijena. 
> 
> Šaljem ti veliku  i nadam se da će sutra biti bolje!


Potpisujem od riječi do riječi.   :Love:   Sutra je novi dan
I meni se tako nekad skupi svega- ponekad možda i prečesto  već ste sigurno i same skužile pa se malo pojadam tu, malo nekim ljudima u stvarnom životu. I primjetila sam da mi živci postaju sve tanji i tanji, a nekad su bili toliko debeli da me ništa nije moglo iznervirati, ali nespavanje i neredoviti obroci rade svoje + nakupila se pomalo i sitna živciranja na poslu, u gužvi na semaforu, redu u dućanu a jurim po djecu

Baš sam nedavno brisala stare poruke i čitam što mi frend napisao jednom kad sam bila u bedu:
"... bit ćeš i ti sretna, samo nekom treba više vremena da dođe do te sreće. Znaš da svaki brak ima uspone i padove... pa ja mislim da je bolje krize prolaziti ranije, dok je čovjek mlađi i jači, a kasnije će doći sretni trenuci života, samo što je čovjek nestrpljiv..."

Najteže je svima dok su djeca mala i zahtjevna, pogotovo mamama, dok dojiš, dok si neispavan... Pa moraš prihvatiti da je sa tvojim starim životom gotovo i koliko god htio djecu i znaš da će se sve promijeniti i koliko god se pripremao ipak si nekako nespreman. Pa recimo ovako još kad si i sama zavidiš njemu što se izvukao iz svega... Meni je svakim danom sve teže podnositi u što nam se idealan život pretvorio. u jednom trenu je sve savršeno, sve kako želiš i onda se pomalo počne raspadati...
Ne bi htjela počinjati opet ali baš me puklo da moram. Evo prije cca 4 god i mrvicu više sve bilo idealno, on radi tu, doma je u pol 4 i prije, ja radim tu u struci, pristojne plaće, studiramo... Kupujemo svoj stan i selimo od njegovih, iako nam je bilo super i nije mi svekrva bila svekriva, nikad se nismo posvađali s njima, pa još fali samo beba i ja ostanem trudna
A sad, dvoje djece, premali stan, previše kredita, plaća godinama ne raste, a cijene svaki dan, situacija na poslu mu se okrenula za 180 pa ga skoro nikad nema, ajde izvači nas donekle kad je odsutan jer nešto zaradi, kad je bio u inozemstvu dugo to je bilo super ali imali smo i dosta toga za porješavat- financijski... ja nisam na faksu dala više nijedan ispit i moram ispočetka po Bologni, on odustao od svog faksa...
Najednom katastrofa od života i onda kad se sjetim kak je bilo i kak bi možda bilo da smo bili pametniji, imali kasnije djecu, tj. kad završimo faks, mislila sam budem sve u trudnoći i porodiljnom- moš misliti....Da smo odmah uzeli veći stan ili kuću koju je on htio dok smo mogli dići veće kredite i kvadrati bili jeftiniji...
Puno pomažu starci ali i njihove zalihe se tope...

I tak, mislila sam da sam pametna, da smo sve napravili kak treba, a evo na kraju ispadne da sam bila glupa i da nam je život daleko od onog što smo htjeli

Nije mi žao jedino što imam dvoje predivne djece i kako financijska situacija svuda oko nas postaje sve gore, kad vidim kako je sve neprilagođeno roditeljima i djeci, pa koliki ljudi ne mogu imati bebu, koliko se muče da dođu do njih... da ih nisam imala sad, možda ih ne bi kasnije nikad ni imala
A utjeha mi i što se ne moram boriti sa navjerom i nepovjerenjem prema MMu, nikad ne reci nikad, tko zna šta mi se događa iza leđa, ali znam da on to ne bi napravio- valjda. A ima sve više i više prevara, ljudi za koje bi rekla nikad, ali eto desi se i oprosti se i na neki način i zaboravi i nasatvi dalje zajedno i sretno
Što te ne ubije ojača te, a to vrijedi i za brak
Dosta sad, idem spavat
 :Kiss:   svima
Ja još ne znam jesmo li same za Božić ili NG, ali otići ćemo kod mojih pa opet nebudemo baš same

----------


## mikka

hvala, ronin  :Heart:  

pokusavam napisati nes pametno i suvislo ali mi neide :/ . svim curama koje su silom prilika solo saljem jedan virtualni zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## Kejt

joj, mina, ovo s timingom trudnoće/djeteta ... moram priznati da sam u zadnje vrijeme i sama pomislila kako smo trebali 'urediti život' pa onda imati djecu, bilo bi nam lakše, djeci ljepše, ne bi možda bilo jaslica i dadilja i podstanarstva, i mog rada po cijeli dan, a dijete s dadiljom, i njegovog rada po terenima, mjesecima bez djeteta ...
a onda se opet sjetim kako sam dijete silno htjela i kako sam bila presretna i kako sam se naočigled svih transformirala u drugu (puuuuno bolju) osobu samo i jedino zato što sam ostala trudna i dobila svoju curicu ... 
i vidim da nikom nije lako i da svi s nečim jedva izlaze na kraj ... nama je barem 'krenulo' i stvarno se prilike otvaraju praktički dnevno ... možda baš zato što smo imali hrabrosti i sve se nekako krenulo 'slagati' skoro samo od sebe 
da smo odgađali, možda bi me poslije 'mučilo' što eto više nisam tako mlada i zgodna mama  8)   hoću reći da nikad ne znaš što bi bilo drukčije i bolje i bi li uopće i da nema nekog idealnog ničeg, uvijek je neki kompromis na stvari.

----------


## sfinga

žene   :Kiss:   svima .... samo sam vas htjela pozdraviti, svaki dan škicnem malo na forum, ali nemam baš što pametno za reći.

sama sam još uvijek, do kada ne znam točno ali MM će biti tu za Božić i NG, a onda ode opet pa tko zna do kada. međutim, sastavili su me drugi puno puno ozbiljniji problemi, brinem se zbog moje mame (koja mi je sve i mama i prijateljica i najnajbliza od svih ljudi koje sam ikada imala i imam, pa i MM). prekjučer sam cijeli dan preplakala, sada skupljam snagu i pokusavam misliti pozitivno (sto mi nije bas vrlina).

držite se   :Love:

----------


## mina

sfinga, žao mi što još uz sve imaš i brige oko mame

Ja se maloprije rasplakla, pisala na onom topicu o nespavanju pa napisah i ovo



> mama mora biti sveprisutna, navikle da sam uvijek tu što god radile i to je sad tak... 
> Možda da je i MM uvijek sudjelovao u svemu kao što je u početku kad se starija rodila bilo bi drugačije. Al stvari na poslu su mu se promijenile i sad ga puno nema, mi odvikle od njega, on od nas i eto malo-pomalo završilo sve na mojim leđima, a cure mamoovisnice 
> Vole one tatu i super ga prihvate kad dođe i naviknu na njega kad je tu, ali mislim da ga ne doživljavaju kao roditelja jednakog kao i mama, nego kao onaj dragi striček koji je povremeno tu i volimo kad dođe


I napisala bi još štošta. Npr. imam i grozan osjećaj kako moram prestati dojiti. Ne zato što je velika i ne treba joj nego imam feeling da je moje mlijeko živi otrov i da joj ga ne smijem više davati. Ne spavam, živciram se, ne jedem više redovito, traži mi se puno slatkog i nezdravog...
Ma, čini mi se, još mrvicu i zrela sam za psihijatriju
Valjda kraj godine, obiteljski blagdani, želje i planovi za Novu godinu pa preispitujem i sebe i svoj život i sve...

 :Kiss:  , bit ću bolje sutra ili jednog dana kad se naspavam, kad MM bude tu, nakon zajedničke prave obiteljske večere...

----------


## Marna

Draga *mina*, hrabro i doji svoje dijete, bez obzira što trenutno osjećaš negativne naboje. To je faza, a ako tvoje dijete i dalje želi cikiti, to je važno, tj. želi tvoju blizinu, ljubav, utjehu, sigurnost, itd. Još uvijek dojim P. (16 mj.) i oboje smo sretni. Danas smo svi doma npr., pravo obiteljsko ozračje  :Smile:  , ali sutra popodne mm ide na put  :Crying or Very sad:  , ali kako kažu "i tovar se navikne na batine ..."  :Sad:  , pa tako i ti njegovi odlasci-dolasci traju, traju ... Ipak, djeca su nam velika radost!  :Love:   Sve što pišete, pa i podvojene emocije, rastrganosti, pitnja, nažalost, je "normalno", ako tako mogu reći. Proživljavam i sama ponekad težinu samovanja i brige oko djece koja "vide-ne vide" tatu. Imam i "baka-servis" (mama mm-a), ali nije to jedino rješenje, nije to utjeha, jer ne možemo je stalno "zlorabiti", zar ne? Možda ne mogu biti komotna kao sa svojom mamom? Nije važno, ali nam je svima draže kad je mm doma. To je zapravo bit, zar ne? To je odgovor.  :Wink:

----------


## ronin

cure svima jedan veliki   :Love:  

moja je patnja završena.
muž mi se vraća u subotu kući..i više ne odlazi.
uspio je prebaciti posao ovdje i starta poslije NG.

još ne mogu vjerovati...dvije i po godine sam bila sama.

----------


## Rene2

*Ronin*, pa to su divne vijesti! Baš mi je drago zbog vas  :Love:  



MM je 5 godina za redom išao na _arbajt_ u Njemačku i ostajao bi po 3-4 mjeseca bez prekida.
Prvi put je otišao kad je naša R. bila 3 mjeseca. Vratio se i jedva prepoznao svoje dijete, a ona njega uopće nije  :Crying or Very sad:  svi smo plakali.
Slijedeće godine je bilo još gore, jer je preko godine skroz doma i ona je navikla da je on od jutra do mraka tu negdje, i kad je otišao strašno je plakala i tugovala, onako kroz jecaje je govorila "_meni teba moj tata_", srce mi se kidalo. Jedino smo telefonom komunicirali.

Ali bilo je i zgodnih situacija. 
Kad god bi se vratio, govorila je da više ne smije otići i ostaviti nas same, da je to duuuuuugo, a onda je jednom pitala a zašto mi imamo stari auto i kad ćemo kupiti novi.
Pokušala sam joj objasniti kako je to puno novaca i ako želi da imamo novi auto da će tata ponovno morati ići u Njemačku. Na što je ona onako  8) odgovorila "_Pa brzo ti to prođe_"  :Laughing:  

Vidjelo dijete da svaki put kad se tata vrati dobije puno igračaka, nove odjeće, nešto novo u kuću (kupaonica, nova kuhinja...) pa misli, ajd nek ide još jednom za auto  :Laughing:

----------


## bebelina

Joj Ronin ,blago tebi!  Uzivajte!  :Love:

----------


## zizi

Ronin, uživajte!   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

hvala cure  :Heart:  
bome,mislim da smo i zaslužili  :Grin:  i naravno,želim to svima vama

----------


## mina

Ronin  :D 
Baš mi je drago zbog vas...

Neću ništa više pisati da ne pokvarim atmosferu.
ma nije ništa tak loše nego se ja bavim nepozitivnim mislima, onak razmišljam o svom/našem životu, želje za budućnost, pa jel ima ovo više smisla ovako... Promijenila bi nešto u svom životu jer nisam sretna, a ne znam što

----------


## yokok

Bravo ronin!  :D

----------


## tratincica

juhu, di ste??? 

evo da malo ozivim topic...

brojim sitno do poroda, muza ocekujem za 10ak dana (hopefully), bit ce to 6.5 mj da je na moru i cijelu sam trudnocu izgurala sama...

super, stize na rodenje i da pomogne kad treba najvise, ali sad mi kaze da je moguce da bude doma samo mjesec dana. Inace ugovor bi mu trebao biti 4/2 ali naravno oni uvijek isforsiraju da ostane duze, a sad jos i da ostane ovako kratko????

rekla sam mu da ne mora ni dolazit   :Sad:  salim se, naravno, jer ni on to ne zeli ... eto, izbacila sam to iz sistema i ovdje...pomaze mi...

pozdrav svim supatnicama

----------


## arilu

I ja sam sva u komi MM je plovio kad je bio mlad, kad smo počeli vezu iskrcao se na moje inzistiranje, a sad nas stisla besparica i nemamo baš puno izbora jer pomorci na suhom baš i ne mogu naći dobar (u našem slučaju ni normalan) posao! I tako sad svi očekujemo poziv koji bi trebao biti do kraja 5. mjeseca! Imamo bebača od 7 mjeseci i ja bi htjela brzo na drugo dijete, ali malo me je strah bit sama, tužna i trudna! A i računali smo te glupe ugovore 4-2, nema šanse da bi mogao biti na porodu! Tratinčice kako podnosiš tu razdvojenost u trudnoći? Kako si sa hormonima? Ja mislim da bi protulila cijelu trudnoću!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## magriz

evo i mene da se malo izjadam... samo što moj nije pomorac, nego je na suhom 2000 km daleko...

arilu, tako smo i mm i ja - radio je vani kad smo se upoznali, pa kad smo se oženili...
sad je opet otišao na 2 godine... dolazit će za božić/novu godinu, uskrs i mjesec dana godišnjeg krajem ljeta...   :Sad:  

mališa je 2 godine, turbo aktivan, a ja razapeta između njega i posla...

preživjeti ćemo...

 :Love:

----------


## mikka

uh, ja sam ovu trudnocu vidla md-a svega mozda 3-4 tjedna od 9 mjeseci. i to ne odjednom, nego onako po dva dana, pa tri, i sve tako razlomljeno. sad je tu, bit ce dok ne rodim pa jos malo i onda opet ide. i tako. ali vec sam navikla, ne znam jel to dobro ili lose  :/ 

najgore mi je kaj mali raste, a njega nema.. a tako se super slazu kad je tu. samo mi je zbog toga bed. za mene mi je lako.

----------


## Rhea

MM otišao prije 10 dana. Ostali sami, Marko, beba i ja.   :Sad:  

Ovaj put nam se dobro poklopilo jer sam u ovoj trudnoći "samo" 4 mjeseca bila sama i ostao je 4 mjeseca nakon rođenja Leone, tako da smo to relativno dobro izgurali, ali sad nam nije lako, zapravo sve je teže 100 puta bez njega.
A o stanju u mojoj glavi prvih 7 dana nakon njegovog odlaska neću ni pričati. Sad lagano dolazim sebi.

Ali, i ja, kao i mikka, već se navikla na sve ovo, ali srce me boli zbog dječice.

----------


## bebelina

Bit ce bolje!!  :Love:

----------


## HNB

Caos,
evo i mene opet. MM je isto na brodu, dva mjeseca smo odgulili, jos dva.
Meni je isto bed radi male, sad ima tri godine i tek se ovaj put JAKO vezala za tatu i bas joj je tesko.
Svaki dan se snuzdi, dodje meni u zagrljaj i govori kak je tuzna sta je tata na brodu   :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:  
Jedina dobra stvar je sta je otisao za kapetana pa se sad cujemo skoro svaki dan telefonom  i naravno mailamo :D 
Al od tih razgovora se vise razgovaraju on i mala, nego sta nas dvoje pricamo. 
No valjda ce jos i ova dva mjeseca brzo proc pa cemo uzivat u dugom toplom ljetu.
Pozdrav svim samujucim mamama, trudnicama i djecici   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## tratincica

evo opet mali feedback...trebao je doci 10.05 a sad se to rasteglo na kraj mjeseca...

uzasno mi treba jer jedva podnosim svakodnevne obaveze a da ne kazem kako mi je panika kad raszmisljam da uopce nece stici do poroda

iako imam svekrvu i mamu koje uskacu i pricuvaju K. i ostao bi s njima naravno da krene porod, mm-u najvise vjerujem i bila bi mirna da je on tu...ovako panicarim i smisljam svakakve gluposti koje bi mogle krenut krivo umjesto da uzivam u zadnjim danima trudnoce i druzenju sa svojim prvorodenim...

----------


## sis

Tratinčice,  :Love:  .

----------


## HNB

Tratincice, drz se znam kako ti je!
 :Love:

----------


## bebelina

Tratincice, ne brini , stici ce! Moj je stigao 7 dana prije poroda i sve je bilo ok!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Rhea

tratincice, drž'nam se  :Love:  
Ja se u teškim trenucima tješim da nisam jedina i odmah mi bude lakše   :Wink:

----------


## bebelina

:Kiss:

----------


## iridana2666

> Ja imama nešto manje staža od bebeline, ali isti pogled na odvojen život.
> Baš sam danas s mm razgovarala o tome kako sam ustvari zadovoljna svojim životom. Ponekad je stvarno teško kad ga nema po 4 mjeseca, ali super je kad možeš kao mi danas potrošiti 1000 kn bez puno razmišljanja.
> Sve što imaš u životu moraš platiti ne ovaj ili na onaj način.
> Bitno je kako stvari postaviš u glavi...


Ovako i ja gledam na to iako mi je trebalo dugo dugo da dođem do tog stadija. Moj tata je pomorac i tek smo se sada nekako povezali nakon mamine smrti. Žalosno, ali istinito. Ne možeš i ovce i novce. Iz tog razloga se nisam udala za jednog pomorca (a bila pred oltarom), ali povijest se ponavlja pa išla za avijatičara   :Grin: . 
Tata mi je pričao kako je otišao za Japan na 9 mjeseci kad sam ja imala ni godinu dana. Kaže kad se vratio, ja sam već pričala i hodala, otvorila sam mu vrata i rekla mami ''mama, jedan barba te traži''   :Sad:  . Kaže tata a mu je to bilo nešto najžalosnije u životu i da se te minute zakle da niakd neće više biti od kuće dulje od 4 mjeseca u komadu i odonda se držao toga. A kako je bilo mojoj mami sa troje djece, poslom...ne želim ni zamisliti.

----------


## HNB

Samo da se malo pozalim.
MM se trebao vratit s broda oko 20.6., al naravno da se za promjenu nesto zakompliciralo, pa dolazi tek oko 15.7,  :Evil or Very Mad:   :No:  
A vec smo se kcerka i ja pripremile za dolazak   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------


## mali karlo

> Samo da se malo pozalim.
> MM se trebao vratit s broda oko 20.6., al naravno da se za promjenu nesto zakompliciralo, pa dolazi tek oko 15.7,   
> A vec smo se kcerka i ja pripremile za dolazak



 :Sad:    ali izdržeti ćete vi to i kad ti tm dođe na sve ćete zaboraviti  :Kiss:

----------


## HNB

Ma narvno da cemo izdrzat, njemu je gore nego nama  :Heart:  
Al me to stvarno zivcira, svaki put mora produzit od ugovora barem 14 dana.
No dobor, dolazi dugo toplo ljeto, tak da cemo stvarno uzivat  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

> Samo da se malo pozalim.
> MM se trebao vratit s broda oko 20.6., al naravno da se za promjenu nesto zakompliciralo, pa dolazi tek oko 15.7,   
> A vec smo se kcerka i ja pripremile za dolazak


Znam da je tesko , ali pokusaj se drzati ovog: *Kad ga vidis na vratim , znas da je doma!*To je moje pravilo nakon 11godina zivota s pomorcem. I naravno djeci nista ne govorim dok se ne iskrca u porat. Tek tad pocnem pricati da ce tata brzo doci , ali da nisam sigurna kad je neznam kako lete avioni.
Najbolja pouka mi je bilo kad se iskrcao , sve ok , ja lijepo rekla sinu , starcima i svima da mm stize. Frendovi se vec spremili za tulum   :Rolling Eyes:  , a on zapeo u Dubaiu jos 7dana u hotelu.

----------


## HNB

Takav je zivot nas "Penelopa" vecitio cekamo i svaki puta nista njede glatko i kako si si ti zamislio   :Rolling Eyes:  
No zato smo cvrste i samostalne   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## štrigica

obavijest... ovaj topic više neću čitat jer me uvik zbedira... sve mi je dobro dok ne počnem mislit kako mi fali a to mi se obično desi dok vas čitam... idem mislit nešto pozitivno...

 :Kiss:   svima...

----------


## mikka

bas smo penelope. ali ja sam super zadovoljna kako hendlam stvari sama, i to mi daje neku dodatnu snagu. 

jedino me ful smata to sto se nemrem naviknuti kad on dode, odmah u stanu nastaje kaos, sve je prljavo, gubi se rutina, ja se unervozim..  :Sad:

----------


## HNB

mikki

slazem se s tobom, a taman kad se svi uskladimo i vratimo rutinu on ode   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

dobro ajde, mi se nikad ne uskladimo jer on bude tak kratko da ne stignemo, ne znam jel  :Grin:   ili  :/  ili mozda  :Sad:

----------


## HNB

:Sad:  
ja nemogu rec da je nama tako. On je doma barem tri mjeseca tak da stvarno uzivamo.
Nadam se da cemo ovaj puta uspjet napravit i drugog klinca   :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## magriz

blago vama, nama mm dolazi koncem kolovoza (otišao polovicom travnja) i ostaje čak tjedan dana, i onda ga opet nema do božića (cijela 2 tjedna)
mada, potpisujem mikku - jako sam ponosna na sebe što mališa i ja funkcioniramo super - sve stižem, skuhat, počistit, landrati okolo s mališom, igramo se, a ja navečer još i posao obavim, i malo prosurfam...
još da barem imamo baku blizu pa da mogu 1x tjedno zbrisati s frendicama na kavu, ili barem 1x mjesečno kod frizera  :Trep trep: , ili u miru sama obaviti shopping...
ovako gdje mogu idem s mališom, a kava, kino... čekaju neka druga vremena...

----------


## mama_mia22

> bas smo penelope. ali ja sam super zadovoljna kako hendlam stvari sama, i to mi daje neku dodatnu snagu. 
> 
> jedino me ful smata to sto se nemrem naviknuti kad on dode, odmah u stanu nastaje kaos, sve je prljavo, gubi se rutina, ja se unervozim..


tak je i nama.

i živcira me kad se čujemo telefonom pa ne znamo kaj da si kažemo pametno u tih par minuta.
evo baš smo se sad posvađali bezveze...

----------


## yokok

Bog svim!

Nije me dugo bilo pa evo malo da se javim. U međuvremenu sam rodila bebača koji sad ima 4 mjeseca. Iako sam se užasavala pomisli kako ću sama s dvoje djece sve super funkcionira. Tatu očekujemo za 10-ak dana.  
Otišao je kad je bebaču bilo 20 dana. U početku je bilo jako teško, ali sad smo uhvatili neki ritam i sve je ok. 
Svim mamama koje razmišljaju o drugoj bebi, a same su velika   :Kiss:   od mene i samo naprijed. 
Možemo mi to!

----------


## HNB

yokok

 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## arilu

MM je otišao prije tjedan dana, tek je počeo raditi i ja sam totalno izbezumljena!Moja curica traži pažnju 24h na dan tako da u ovih tjedan dana još nisam stigla ni skuhat ručak. I mi smo planirali 2. bebu već na ljeto, ali trudnice moraju jest, a kako je nama krenulo ja ne radim ništa drugo osim bavim se sa njom, cijeli dan! Kako vam uspijeva? Neka čarobna formula??pleassse :?

----------


## bebelina

Ajde si prvo daj malo vise vremena da se snades , a onda poslozi prioritete. Curicu u kolikca ili sling i kreni. Za pocetak nabavi hranu i skuhaj si jesti. Rekla bi moja baba  :Razz: razna vrica ne stoji uzgor! 
A sve ostalo ce polako doci , naucis s vremenom funkcionirati sama i nema onog ne mogu ili ne stignem! Znas da si sam i osuden samo na sebe, stisnes zube i ides dalje.
 :Love:

----------


## HNB

> Ajde si prvo daj malo vise vremena da se snades , a onda poslozi prioritete. Curicu u kolikca ili sling i kreni. Za pocetak nabavi hranu i skuhaj si jesti. Rekla bi moja baba razna vrica ne stoji uzgor! 
> A sve ostalo ce polako doci , naucis s vremenom funkcionirati sama i nema onog ne mogu ili ne stignem! Znas da si sam i osuden samo na sebe, stisnes zube i ides dalje.


potpisujem   :Love:

----------


## arilu

Kolica i marama 0 bodova, samo ruke!Hvala cure, snaći ćemo se, ali sada sam toliko tužna što ga nema da nemam energije za ništa osim gledanja u jednu točku! A ovo za vreću   :Laughing:  Razveselila si mi dan bebelina, ovako dobru narodnu već dugo nisam čula!

----------


## bebelina

Bili su to pametni ljudi , nauceni na puno gore nego je nama i prezivili su i izborili se za svoju dicu . Triba i njih ponekad poslusat!  :Smile:

----------


## arilu

Apsolutno se slažem! I moj nono ima riznicu mudrosti!

----------


## bebelina

Jos da ih je bilo slusat!  :Wink:

----------


## koksy

> bas smo penelope. ali ja sam super zadovoljna kako hendlam stvari sama, i to mi daje neku dodatnu snagu. 
> 
> jedino me ful smata to sto se nemrem naviknuti kad on dode, odmah u stanu nastaje kaos, sve je prljavo, gubi se rutina, ja se unervozim..


Kod mene identicno! I ja sam prezadovoljna sama sa sobom i bas sam si ponosna.
Kad je muz doma preko vikenda onda je jos i ok ali ako dode na par dana....joj...neznamo kud bi jedan s drugim, meni smeta jer on ovo ovako, njemu jer ja ono onako... tek zadnji dan shvatimo da se glupo ponasamo i onda nam bude zao. Al svaki put opet isto radimo.

Ja sam se vec navikla na sve to, u 4. mj smo "slavili" 6 godina njegovog terenskog posla, ali jos uvijek me ponekad stegne u grlu kad ga ponedjeljkom ranom zorom cujem kako odlazi. Ali sad imam svog malca, pa ga stisnem k sebi i bude mi lakse jer napokon ne ostajem sama.

----------


## koksy

E da, malo OT, sanjala sam nocas da je malac prohodao ali MM je bio na terenu i nije vidio njegove prve korake... Uglavnom, probudila sam se u suzama.

----------


## ivana7997

mm je na putu dugotrajnom, opet. cijelih mjesec dana
neki dan vozim mladjeg sina biciklom u vrtic, i on gleda okolo i komentira prolaznike, zasto ovaj ima takvu facu, zasto ovaj vice, i sl. i odjednom: svi imaju tatu osim nas  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

i ja super svasta mogu sama. ali to nije moj izbor i tesko se mirim s tim da me zapravo nitko nije pitao mogu li i pristajem li na to. mm tvrdi da sam to morala znati, no nisam znala. znala sam sto i kako radi, ali nisam znala da ce mi tako tesko padati ti njegovi odlasci. 

problem je i sto je to neredovito i bez najave unaprijed. 

kad je tako duzi put onda zna malo unaprijed, ali ovaj put do petka nismo znali kad ide, u petak je saznao da ide u ponedjeljak a ne u srijedu kako smo mislili...

----------


## bebelina

> i ja super svasta mogu sama. ali to nije moj izbor i tesko se mirim s tim da me zapravo nitko nije pitao mogu li i pristajem li na to. mm tvrdi da sam to morala znati, no nisam znala. znala sam sto i kako radi, ali nisam znala da ce mi tako tesko padati ti njegovi odlasci.


A lipa moja ovo ovdi ti nema nikakvog smisla.Sta bi ti , da te neko tetosi? 
Znala si sto i kako radi i svejedno si ga izabrala i sta sad glumis? Nitko ti nije rekao da je tesko!? Ma nemoj! A sta si mislila da je odvojen zivot, becki valcer? 
Imas dite , muza koji nije u tvojoj posteji radi vas , a ne zato jer mu se prohtilo leci kod druge , stisni zube , guraj dalje i moli Boga da ste svi zdravi! 
Ako ne mozes ostavi ga i nadi nekog ko je stalno doma! 
Vjeruj, nakon svih ovih godina nemam sluha za kuknjavu,nikom nije lako , i zapitas li se ponekad kako je njemu, da li je njemu lako sto mu zena pribotunava da je sama , je li mu lako ne vidit dite? 
Mozda sam preostra , ali daj , dodi sebi!

----------


## ivana7997

bebelina, nisam mislila da je odvojen zivot becki valcer. nisam uopce mislila na to sto znaci odvojen zivot, jer njegov posao ne podrazumijeva nuzno tolika izbivanja. 

i tesko se mirim jer sam ja radila slican posao pa odustala da djeca imaju koliko-toliko normalnu obitelj. 

juul je to dobro opisao, kaze da je u takvim situacijama zena kapetan. i sve je ok ako ima placu kapetana  - ofkors, ne doslovno. no ako radi poslove kapetana a ima placu malog od palube, jok

e, to. nisam uvijek sigurna da me tretira kao kapetana. ne treba mi tetosenje, treba mi osjecaj da sam mu vrijedna, pa i kad kukam. 

a kako je njemu kad mu prigovaram, znam, zato vise ne prigovaram. idi, sretan put. ne brini za nas, bit ce nam super. to sto mi je gorka pomisao da sve vise toga mozemo bez njega i dozivljavamo bez njega, i sto nam bude super a ne fali nam, to me boli. but to sam trebala znati. tja, nisam znala, bit ce da sam preruzicasto zamisljala...

----------


## mikka

> e, to. nisam uvijek sigurna da me tretira kao kapetana. ne treba mi tetosenje, treba mi osjecaj da sam mu vrijedna, pa i kad kukam.


x, same here.

 :Love:

----------


## bebelina

> i tesko se mirim jer sam ja radila slican posao pa odustala da djeca imaju koliko-toliko normalnu obitelj. 
> 
> e, to. nisam uvijek sigurna da me tretira kao kapetana. ne treba mi tetosenje, treba mi osjecaj da sam mu vrijedna, pa i kad kukam.


I ja sam radila i ostala doma bas zbog dice , ali to je moj izbor. Dosta mi je , ocu malo medu ljude , ocu pricat nesto drugo , a ne o djecjim igrackama, pricama i skoli, ali potrajat ce jos neko vrijeme i zato sam strpljiva i cekam da malo odrastu i kad krenu sa svojim obavezama i moj ce zivot bit drukciji.

A na ovo drugo .Priznanja se nalaze u prolazu. Naprimjer u poruci kojom mi mm zeli laku noc,pa u cinjenici da je trazio ostati na brodu duplu smjenu samo da bi bio uz mene kad budem isla rodit ,  u tome da mi ostavlja najvrijednije sto ima na brigu ( djecu) , da nikad ne zaboravi nazvati za moj rodendan, ima i drugih , manje vrijednih sitnica , ali za mene puno intimnijih i zato ih ne zelim pisati sada ovdje.
Pazi , pisem ovako , a u totalnom sam ratu s muzem zbog nove kuhinje!   :Laughing:  Znaci iako nikad ne kaze otvoreno da bi bio izgubljen dogodi li mi se nesto , iako nisam kapetan , vec mala od palube znam da sam mu vrijedna!  8) 
Znat ces i ti , samo malo bolje pogledaj oko sebe!   :Love:

----------


## Marna

Lipe moje, sve mame su mame hrabrost!  :Smile:  

I naravno, nismo mi tek male od palube nego puno, puno više!!
Darujemo ljubav i sve svoje vrijeme i pažnju svojoj djeci. 
Naravno, postoji uvijek _lakši put_, ali taj niti jedna od nas, budući da smo odabrale život s nm-evima, ne traži niti želi.

Voljele bismo da su oni tu, s nama i s djecom, ali nije tako, kako ste već pisale, mnoge generacije su tako preživjele, jer treba biti borac i dokazati da se može.

Nije lako, ali vrijedi.  :Wink:  
Npr. često mm-u pišem opširne, duge mejlove, možda pretjerujem  :Rolling Eyes:  , ali svaka je emocija bitna.  :Heart:  

*bebelina*, ovaj zadnji post je   :Love:  zbog divnih rečenica tm-a upućenih tebi.
Sredit ćete vi i kuhinju.  :Wink:

----------


## HNB

[quote="Marna"]
Nije lako, ali vrijedi.  :Wink:  
Npr. često mm-u pišem opširne, duge mejlove, možda pretjerujem  :Rolling Eyes:  , ali svaka je emocija bitna.  :Heart:  

I nas malovi spasavaju  :Heart:

----------


## tratincica

evo da se i ja javim...maleni ima vec 15 dana i predivno je gledat moju trojicu muskaraca kako spavaju zajedno... tata je stigao noc prije poroda.

Jako me umirilo to sto je bio tu. Bebelina, razumijem te ali isto mislim da je bilo malo preostro. Rodila bi ja i da nije stigao na vrijeme, i snasla bi se i bez njega naravno ali to ne znaci da ne bi bila tuzna jer nije podijelio taj dogadaj sa mnom i da mi ne bi nedostajao...*mogu ja sama ali bi voljela da ne moram...*

----------


## bebelina

Znam da sam ostra , i sama sam to napisala , zivot i samoca me naucila. 
MM je otisao 20 prije nego cu roditi prvo dijete ,a ja sama u gradu di nikog ne poznam. I znas sta sam radila? Uzela bi dite u narucaj , sila u fotelju, ninala ga i istovremeno plakala. A onda sam vidila da to tako ne ide! 
MORAS biti borac , moras ustat i krenut , nema tetosenja , nema onog nisam znala i gledanja unazad ili virenja u tude domove di su familije skupa. Surovo , ali istinito i sto je jos gore platila sam tu skolu svojim zdravljem.
mogu ja sama ali bi voljela da ne moram...
Sve mi to mislimo i zelimo, ali karte su drukcije podjeljene i treba igrati s onim sto imas.

----------


## Marna

> Sve mi to mislimo i zelimo, ali karte su drukcije podjeljene i treba igrati s onim sto imas.


Upravo tako! 
Živjeti, živjeti svaki dan u punini stvarnosti, koja je nama koje ovdje pišemo, poznata i naravno, intenzivno provesti zajedničke trenutke povezanosti, harmonije i ljubavi.  :Love:  

Nema idealnog modela, niti mi je utjeha da je drugima ljepše ili bolje, jer nama je dobro ovako, kako smo navikli, gradimo svoj obiteljski život na svoj način.

U prethodnom sam postu napisala, a to je pretpostavka, da su mnoge od nas znale da će živjeti u situaciji da su nm-evi odsutni zbog posla duži vremenski period, ali možda su i nekima od nas sam život i prilike nametnule takvu situaciju. :/ 

_Lakši put_ , kako sam navela u postu, je zapravo bijeg od obveza i odgovornosti. Ima i takvih primjera.  :Sad:

----------


## magriz

još samo 2 dana i bit ćemo puna 2 tjedna zajedno, nakon 4,5 mj razdvojenosti  :D 

mališi su puna usta priče kako idemo po tatu... 

a i ja ga već jedva čekam...

još da i ja imam godišnji, i ne moram na posao... no bit će i toga nekom drugom zgodom...

----------


## Kejt

radite li full time? ako da, imate li pomoć (obitelj, prijatelji ili netko treći - plaćeni)?

----------


## Girica

Cure svaka vam čast.  :Kiss:  
Tek sad kad vas čitam vidim koliko sam ja u stvari - razmažena.  :Embarassed:  
Želim vam od srca sve najbolje, hrabre ste i samo tako naprijed!

----------


## magriz

> radite li full time? ako da, imate li pomoć (obitelj, prijatelji ili netko treći - plaćeni)?


full time na poslu, mališa u jaslicama, djedovi i bake nam nisu u Zg. nemam tetu čuvalicu, čistilicu, peglalicu...

kud ja, tu i mališa sa mnom...

----------


## AdioMare

> mm tvrdi da sam to morala znati, no nisam znala. znala sam sto i kako radi, ali nisam znala da ce mi tako tesko padati ti njegovi odlasci.


*Ivana7997*, razumijem što osjećaš dok ovo pišeš. 
Nekih stvari čovjek može unaprijed biti svjestan, ali istina je da ih do kraja osvijesti tek kad se dogode. I onda cijela tvoja nutrina može vrištati: neeeee, neeeeeeee, neeeeeeeeeee, a zapravo je najbolnije to što se opireš nevidljivim granicama. Granicama na čiji bi plot svi prikeljili plakat "tako to mora biti", ali ne i ti.
E, pa... ne mora. I ako se toga budeš držala dovoljno snažno možda niti neće još zadugo. Jer, zapravo, kada se pomiriš s nekim stvarima onda ni ne možeš drugačije nego kao Bebelina, živim život pa šta mi donese. I tako 20 godina. 
Negdje mora biti kraj ako ti to tako teško pada. Možda ne odmah, ali jednom, ne baš tako daleko. 
Što drugo nego jedan veliki hag  :Love: 


Magriz,  :D , mogu si misliti koje će vas sve emocije preplaviti sutra!  :Heart:

----------


## bebelina

> mm tvrdi da sam to morala znati, no nisam znala. znala sam sto i kako radi, ali nisam znala da ce mi tako tesko padati ti njegovi odlasci. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> *Ivana7997*, razumijem što osjećaš dok ovo pišeš. 
> Nekih stvari čovjek može unaprijed biti svjestan, ali istina je da ih do kraja osvijesti tek kad se dogode. I onda cijela tvoja nutrina može vrištati: neeeee, neeeeeeee, neeeeeeeeeee, a zapravo je najbolnije to što se opireš nevidljivim granicama. Granicama na čiji bi plot svi prikeljili plakat "tako to mora biti", ali ne i ti.
> E, pa... ne mora. I ako se toga budeš držala dovoljno snažno možda niti neće još zadugo. Jer, zapravo, kada se pomiriš s nekim stvarima onda ni ne možeš drugačije nego kao Bebelina, živim život pa šta mi donese. I tako 20 godina. 
> Negdje mora biti kraj ako ti to tako teško pada. Možda ne odmah, ali jednom, ne baš tako daleko.


Bebelina moze samo promjenit muza, a TO ne dolazi u obzir. Udala sam se za covjeka kojeg sam htjela i ne mislim ga napustat koliko god ponekad zivot s njim /bez njega bio tezak.

----------


## Rhea

*bebelina*  :Love:

----------


## sis

Bebelina, svaka ti je na mjestu. Ne doživljavam te zaludu za gurua ove teme (koju obilazim kao mačka oko vruće kaše) čije me misli vrate u stvarnost u kriznim trenucima.

----------


## AdioMare

> Bebelina moze samo promjenit muza, a TO ne dolazi u obzir. Udala sam se za covjeka kojeg sam htjela i ne mislim ga napustat koliko god ponekad zivot s njim /bez njega bio tezak.


¨
Ajme, pa tko to kaže? Pa nije život crno-bijel. 
I nije TO što ti stojički podnosiš mana, ako TEBE to NE SMETA. Ali moraš dozvoliti da drugi to trpljenje ne podnosi jednako dobro kao ti, a također nema namjeru mijenjati muža. Tada mijenja nešto drugo. A može se i naučiti trpjeti vremenom, pa onda to više nije trpljenje već život kao takav. A opet se vraćam na ono da život nije crno-bijel. I užasno me razljutio način na koji si se obratila Ivani. Ovaj topic ne čitam od početka i očito je da ti dižeš moral curama koje (razumljivo  :Love:  ) ponekad "potonu", no svejedno ti ono nije bio nikakav način. 

Nisam se došla svaditi, ja ti želim svu moguću bračnu sreću.  :Smile:

----------


## mina

Bok cure!
Samo da vas sve pozdravim i   :Kiss:  

Ja vam nekako zadnjih mjeseci slabo idem na forume...
Nisam promijenila MMa, nije se ni njemu bitno promijenila situacija na poslu, često je odsutan ali dobro je što nejde predugo u komadu. Ponekad razmišlja o tome da promijeni posao ali na kraju zaključimo da ćemo izdržati još malo.

Ja radim full time, čak povremeno i prekovremeno i to i fizički i psihički jako, jako zahtjevan posao koji me dosta puta sam po sebi ubija ali to mi je struka i to sam htjela i voljela i sama birala
Jedno vrijeme sam htjela promijeniti ali ipak na kraju nisam
Uz to pokušavam i izvanredno završiti faks
Srećom blizu su mi svekiji pa oni čuvaju cure, ali uglavnom samo dok sam ja na poslu. Ovaj tjedan je veće krenula u vrtić do ručka pa će baki biti lakše
Zbog svega ponajviše ispaštaju kućanski poslovi koje nekad ne stignem obaviti, a nekad sam preumorna i ne da mi se.
Naš dan: buđenje- ne baš prerano jer srećom mogu i kasnije doć na posao pa onda duže ostanem, tako ako mi se desi da sam umorna i ne da mi se na vrijeme ustat a i cure spavaju- nikom ništa.
U zadnje vrijeme obično se dižemo 7.15.
Ponekad jedemo doma, ali većinom one neće, onda neću ni ja da se ne zaigraju pa nikad krenut. 
Jurimo sveki, tamo jedu, idu u park, igraju se i super im je. Ja sam zadovoljna kako ih hrani i pazi...
Nekad si kupim usput nešto za jesti, nekad čekam tek ručak na poslu.
S posla prvo idem kući okupat se i presvuć, tak da po njih ne dolazim baš prije 17-17.30. Sveki kuha pa tamo jedem... malo pričamo, još se poigramo, nekad parkić, nekad već obave i popodnevni izlazak s bakom
Doma, kupanac, večera, malo igre, čitanja, crtanja, spavanac cca oko pol 9
E sad koma je kaj one neće spavat bez mene, odmah skuže kad se dignem iz kreveta i dođu za mnom- pogotovo manja koja ima turbo lagan san i povremeno još doji tak da nema da ih uspavam i imam još do pol noći vremena za spremit nešto, pogledat film ili pročitat knjigu.
Eventualno uspijem nešto iza ponoći kad čvršće zaspu ako ja ne zaspim ko top. Tak da mogu nešto radit jedino od 2-5 ujutro, al onda mis e koma dići na posao, a i tad nemrem ni zbog njih ni zbog suseda usisavat ili prat suđe, prozore, balkon ili nešto takvo bučnije sa dugim puštanjem vode
Mogu eventualno peglat ali onda moram kod njih u sobu po dasku, veš... pa se dota puta probude i opet niš od toga

Vikendom ak je tata doma smo uvijek negdje, bazeni, viksa, moji, njegovi, prijatelji ali ni zimi ni ljeti nismo baš doma. a taman da i jesmo doma uz njih nema šanse da nešto radim jer em me sto puta prekidaju em koriste priliku kad ja nešto radim da one rade ono što ne smiju ili da se potuku

Fali mi da ih vikendom nema tko tu i tamo pričuvat
Puno puta maštam da MM i ja imamo isto radno vrijeme, da idu u vrtić pa je baka tjednom slobodna, da smo popodne iza 4 skupa i da one onda od subote predveče pa do nedjeljnog ručka ostaju kod bake i dede, a ja uspijem napraviti svašta i izaći nekud sa MMom

Ali ipak kako su one veće sve je lakše. A i lakše mi je što nisam više 24 sata doma i što mi nisu jedina tema dojenje, pelene i ostalo vezano uz djecu. 
Ipak sad izlazim među ljude, vidim tuđe probleme, pa uvijek netko priča o nečemu što se događa njemu, prijateljima, u svijetu, o vijestima (a ja ako upalim Tv to su samo crtići i dječje pjesmice) pa se ne bavim toliko svojim problemima i čine mi se puno manji
Jedino su mi još uvijek teške noći kad ne mogu spavat, kad MM nije tu pa vrtim slike iz svog/ našeg života

Ovo ljeto nam je bilo jako lijepo jer smo imali skupa godišnji, bili sami svi četvero na moru, pa smo jedan vikend MM i ja otišli sami sa društvom a djeca prvi put ostala kod bake i dede. Trebalo nam je to jer malo falimo i sami sebi. Kad je doma više se sve vrti oko djece

Budite mi hrabre i pozdrav
Kako izgledaju vaši dani?

----------


## Kejt

radim 8,30-16,30. od doma krećem u 7,30. doma sam u 17,30. do sada smo imali dadilju. od ponedjeljka smo u vrtiću. nemam nikog u radijusu 150 km. kad dođem s posla - park, prijatelji i sve to. kad zaspi, sve ostalo. a zaspi sve kasnije, oko 21,30. još doji, budi se par puta. uzela sam spremačicu, nek mi pospremi što ne volim i što nemam kad, a e. i ja ćemo ono što nam se da, kad nam se da. prijatelje vidim kad nam dođu ili povremeno odem, s e. kako drukčije   :Smile:  , vidjeti se s nekim u gradu. pravi frendovi su još tu, dosta novih ljudi imam u životu, a oni za tulume i dalje tulumare, svak svoje. radim u mktu i naravno da me posao jede.

----------


## Kejt

kad je mm doma, puno je lakše i ljepše i sve   :Love:  
fali nam jedino da ponekad možemo biti sami.

----------


## bebelina

*AdioMare* ne zelim se ni ja svadat , ostra jesam , svjesna sam toga ,znam bit i gora , ali zar stvarno misli da je samo njoj tesko , da samo nju boli? Ako se netko tek navikava na odvojen zivot , na probleme koje on nosi , na dijete kojem moras biti i mama i tata imam strpljenja i razumjevanja , ali kukati da kukas .  :Rolling Eyes:  Mene smeta PUUUNO toga , ali drzim se i ne kukam . Ovaj topic dozivljavam kao podrsku , a ne tjesilicu. Ok , valjda sam pretjerala , evo , odjavljujem se! 
 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## AdioMare

Bebelina, nitko nije kukao, ne znam zašto to tako gledaš. :/ 
Ovaj topic je i tješilica (zašto ne?) i kukalica i žalilica i podržavalica i sve što nekome treba, jer odvojen život je težak i najmanje što možemo je biti podrška jedni drugima. Ništa više, ali ni manje.  :Love:

----------


## ivana7997

ako je to mene islo, _kukati da kukas_ , zao mi je, stvarno mi to nije bila namjera. i zao mi je sto nema edita, sad bih sve svoje postove ovdje izbrisala. ma nije mi uopce tesko, super mi je.

----------


## mikka

beb, zabrijala si   :Kiss:  

ako se ti ne zalis, ne znaci da se drugi ne mogu, jel? 

sad sam citala topik otpocetka, i stvarno si cvrsta ko stijena, svaka cast. svima nam je tesko, i tebi i meni i njima, ali imamo razlicite nacine hendlanja toga.

 :Love:

----------


## koksy

> sad sam citala topik otpocetka, i stvarno si cvrsta ko stijena, svaka cast. svima nam je tesko, i tebi i meni i njima, ali imamo razlicite nacine hendlanja toga.


Apsolutno se slazem. Mene svi stalno sa sazaljenjem pitaju "pa kako ti to izdrzis da ga ne vidis toliko dugo?" Ja obicno odgovorim "Ma ja sam vec navikla, cak mi je i ljepse dok ga nema" Naravno da to nije istina, naravno da mi se srce stegne svaki put kad ga cujem da odlazi ranom zorom cak i nakon 6 godina takvog zivota.
Ali ja to nikad necu priznati svojim frendicama jer one ionako ne razumiju sta je to i onda me samo sazaljevaju. Ali cu priznat vama koje razumijete o cemu ja pricam i kojima nije prvo na pameti "a jadna" nego "znam kako joj je".

----------


## bebelina

> ako je to mene islo, _kukati da kukas_ , zao mi je, stvarno mi to nije bila namjera. i zao mi je sto nema edita, sad bih sve svoje postove ovdje izbrisala. ma nije mi uopce tesko, super mi je.


Nije se odnosilo na tebe , bilo je opcenito (poznam puno samih zena) , a i prepiska bi bila blesava kad bi postojala mogucnost brisanja postova,zar ne?
 Nisam se okomila na tebe , nema ni smisla jer ne poznajem te , samo iznosim svoje misljenje. Kazes radila si posao slican tm , nisi znala sto te ceka...Vidis ja sam samo jednom bila kod mm na brodu da bi skuzila koliko mu je tezak i zj posao.Ne mirim se s onim " nisam znala"! Da mi to napise zena koja se tek nasala u toj situaciji ok , treba vremena dok se snades , ali kad vec imas staza..ne razumjem. Zar kad krecemo u zivot znamo sve sto nas ceka?



> beb, zabrijala si  
> 
> ako se ti ne zalis, ne znaci da se drugi ne mogu, jel? 
> 
> sad sam citala topik otpocetka, i stvarno si cvrsta ko stijena, svaka cast. svima nam je tesko, i tebi i meni i njima, ali imamo razlicite nacine hendlanja toga.


Nisam nimalo cvrsta , da jesam ne bi postala na topicu o stitnjaci.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Jednostavno neke stvari ucis vremenom i u hodu i iskreno ne zelim da ni jedna od vas prode ono sto sam ja prosla i da na moj nacin nauci , zato  sam ostra i ponekad krajnje bezobrazna , ne uljepsavam , ne poticem ruzicaste snove, ne  dajem lazne nade jer kad tresnes u stvarnost bolit ce jos vise. 
Zivot je tezak , treba ga uhvatit za rogove , boriti se i *pamtit lijepe trenutke .*  :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

Bebelina, ja bih to jednostavno rekla ovako: ti ne razumiješ ono što je izrekla Ivana na način na koji sam razumjela ja. Nije do tvog mozga i srca doprlo na način na koji je do mog, pa otud i ona da se prva dvojica razumiju bolje od neke druge dvojice.  :Wink:  

Još jednom, nitko nije kukao, kao što nitko ne osporava da je život pomorca težak jednako kao i odvojen život obitelji, no tugaljivi osjećaji su ti čudna vrsta raspoloženja.. njih nekada teško možeš odagnati u društvu dobrih ljudi, a kamoli kad si sam ili kad nemaš razumijevanje.
Sve u svemu, nikome nije jednostavno, kako ocu, tako majci, tako djeci. Možda je čak taj naporni rad veća "sreća" za čovjeka koji je odvojen od obitelji jer mu je dan ispunjen konkretno i cijeli, dok ostatak obitelji često ima puno podsjetnika na člana koji fali, majci su to djeca, djeci očevi druge djece, i tako...

U svakom slučaju, ne dišemo isto, gdje što drugo.  :Smile:

----------


## tratincica

evo moram negdje zavikati AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

i vec je bolje...he he

bio doma manje od mjesec dana...i danas opet ode...

----------


## arilu

A ja mogu zavikat JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :D 
jer u nedjelju napokon dolazi.
Tratinčice žao mi je, ja ću vikat AAAAAA za mjesec dana

----------


## magriz

naš tata je bio doma 2tjedna (nakon3mj), i dolazi za uskrs na tj.dana...
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## koksy

Moj je doma vec punih mjesec dana! I da, sretna sam jer se napokon posteno upoznao s malcem. I sretna sam jer mi uvelike olaksava zivot po pitanju kucanskih poslova. Ali...sad mi ga je vec stvarno dosta   :Laughing:  
Ne znam kako vama, ali poludim kad mi se petlja u moj dnevni raspored. Ako npr. svaku vecer perem sude kad malac zaspi, sta se onda on ima pjenit jer ga nisam oprala odma poslje rucka? I takvih je sitnica milijun!
Ne zna kud bi sam sa sobom, dosadno mu je doma a neide mu se van...i staaaaalno kvoca i kvoca! Ko 3 zene zajedno!   :Laughing:

----------


## bebelina

Nadi mu hobi! Mm ima finu naviku budenja oko 2-3 h u noci i onda pocne bauljanje po kuci, pa trazi jesti , pa ide prati auto... E, kako je strojar i zaljubljenik u motore lipo smo kupili garazu , smjestio je unutra dosad tri  :Rolling Eyes:  motora i sad kad mu je dosadno voza se po gradu , a po noci ode u garazu glancati ih.  :Laughing: 
Jos da rijesim kvocanje!  :Grin:

----------


## koksy

Ma mom je hobi play station! I neka je, bar suti dok ga igra. Ali i dalje nade vremena za kvocanje...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bebelina

Aha, i moj je obozava PS dok ga sin nije poceo tuci u svakoj igri.  :Laughing:   Sad kad igra gori je od malog diteta jer samo se ljuti i vice.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mina

Duuuuuuugo nisam bila ovdje...
Pa da vas malo pozdravim.
Ne znam posebno što da pišem, ima i boljih i lošijih dana, dobro je što uglavnom nije duže od mjesec dana u komadu, loše što ga još uvijek često nema, po tjedan-dva -tri...
Znate kak je: taman se naviknemo na njega- ode, opet napravimo svoj ritam bez njega- dođe... i tako ukrug...
Nekad to podnesem bolje, nekad lošije...
Mislim da me najviše izvlači posao jer doma bi poludila...
Ovako bar komuniciram sa ljudima, o nekim drugim temama koje nemaju veze sa djecom, kućom... čisto se malo ufuram u drugi film...
I da, stvarno je lakše kako djeca rastu...

Puse!

----------


## Filipimama

Bok cure  i mm je na terenu već nekih 6 god. , i iako ponekad mrzimo njegov posao, ljepo je kada je mjesec dana doma pa ne mora ništa drugo osim uživati sa nama.
 Ponekad nam je teško svima, kada sam rodila prvo dijete otišao je nakon 2 tjedna na teren , ja sam plakala pet dana i onda sam shvatila da mogu nastaviti plakati ili si napraviti da nam bude ljepo.
Meni je malo lakše kada znam da se mogu osloniti i na moje a i na njegove starce.
 Isto nam je kao što je i koksy pisala ,kada dođe treba nam neko vrijeme  da se naviknemo jedni na druge , ali onda je ok. 
 :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

Podižem prastari topic.

MM je jutros otišao na prvi teren. Srećom, nije daleko za prvi put, u Mađarskoj, 10 dana je gore pa 4 doma.

Do sad je radio na fakultetu, pa sam navikla da može doći doma kad hoće, ostati doma kad su klinci bolesni i sl.

Ja radim u smjenama, tjedan jutro pa tjedan popodne. A. ide u smjensku grupu u vrtić pa može biti u vrtiću do 20.30, a Z. je na čuvanju kod tete.

Nije me strah kako ću ja to, Varaždin nije velik i sve je u krugu 10 min autom, baka radi ali će uskočiti ako može kad zatreba. Djeca nisu boležljiva (kuc, kuc) Više me muči činjenica da sad ne mogu poslat sve u v... mater kad mi dignu tlak i otići prošetati  :Grin: .

----------


## winnerica

Martina, i moj jutros u 6 otišao iz Zg. za Budimpeštu, radi tako već par mjeseci - po 10 ili 20 dana gore, pa doma u Zg. na par dana. 
Meni nije bed biti s djecom sama, meni sad otežava sve činjenica da mi je mama jako teško bolesna i da nemam djecu s kim pustiti ni na neko kraće vrijeme da nju odvedem k dr. ili u bolnicu kad ide na kemoterapiju, nego sve moram vući sa sobom...  :Sad:  
Jedina nada mi je vrtić od 9. mjeseca, tad će mi biti lakše višestruko.

----------


## koksy

Mog nema sad več skoro 2 mj, dolazi 26.6. i ostaje 10 dana doma pa nazad u Norvešku. Jaaako sporo mi vrijeme ide, i da, teško mi je več. Gubim živce vrlo lako jer sam umorna, nenaspavana i željna odmaka od djece na par sati samo da porazgovaram s nekim odraslim. Stariji sin je več napola lud bez tate, vidno mu nedostaje i teško mi je s njim takvim. Nemam pomoći nitokud, svekiji eventualno starijeg malo uzmu, za mlađeg nemaju vremena jer njega ipak treba više paziti.
Ali, sve u svemu, guramo dan za danom, brojimo dane dok tata dođe, planiramo šta čemo sve radit u tih silnih 10 dana... Pa kad opet ode sve ispočetka..

----------


## Cheerilee

Evo i mene na ovoj temi!

Moj je na relaciji Nigerija, Čečenija to buude po mjesec dana/dva ili tri tjedna....
Ide dosta često, između tih duljih ima kraća izbivanja po par dana (sve kraće od 5 dana niti ne računam da ga nema  :Wink:  ) to je Italija, Srbija, Austrija, Njemačka, Bugarska.....

Na prvi dulji teren je išel kad je treće dijete bilo staro točno mjese dana, srednji 2,5g a starija cura točno 4....

Starije dvoje su u vrtiću, s time da mi je do tamo nekih 7 kilometara....
Najteže mi pada jutarnja vožnja do crtića, budim ih oko 7, pa ih spremim, najmanjeg budim u pol osam (ako se sam ne zbudi dotad tada ga budim pa bude cendrav jedno vrijeme)... Preko zime mi je najgore kad ima tih jakni, kapi, šalova, čizama.... 

Živimo u istoj kući sa svekijima, ali u  odvojenim kućanstvma.. Nisu mi nikakva pomoć jer imaju svoju firmu (u kojoj radi i mm) pa su tamo od jutra do mraka...
Najesen selimo u predgrađe, dvije minute do centra grada (vrtića), do dućana , pedijatra, ma sve bude mi blizu dok mi je sad 10km....

----------


## martinaP

Prvi dan smo uspješno priveli kraju. Klinci su bili uglavnom ok, u 20.30 su oboje već spavali (ustajanje je sutra u 5.30 pa moraju rano u krpe).

----------


## Magic_blueberry

Podižem prastari topic  :Smile: 
Za početak pozdrav svim hrabrim mama,za mene ste sve kraljice  :Kiss: 
Moj suprug je prof.vojnik jako malo se viđamo uz sve to prijavio se u misiju i to 2.put
Luda sam od svega,od straha,neispavanosti,brige za kuću, posao i naravno 1,5 godišnju princezu 
Iskreno se nadam da ću uspjeti izdržati,a da uz to ostanem normalna  :Smile:

----------

